# One Small Step for....



## CHJ (9 May 2005)

Not very elegant but I managed to get this one off the machine in one piece at last.


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2005)

Looks good Chas. I like it


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2005)

nice bit of spalted Chas... I can almost see your relief and satisfaction   

Wots next?


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2005)

oldsoke":352k644e said:


> I can almost see your relief and satisfaction



Your not kidding, the difference in hardness between sound wood and the spalting made sure I sharpened the tools to keep it round. Frustrating to see a high percentage of figuring disappear though.



oldsoke":352k644e said:


> Wots next?


 Well besides the wood from the valleys form the other day which are awaiting practice/confidence, I acquired a couple of 4ft lengths of old Yew from a neighbor in the village this morning. (wished I'd taken the wheelbarrow by the time I'd climbed back up to my house) Need to get sawing and see if I can salvage something out of them in the next day or two.


----------



## Anonymous (9 May 2005)

Chas... yew....luvly... it has to be one of me favourites... so forgiving and beautiful... stays pretty stable once dried

Dis u see alf's link to a log sled for the bandsaw?


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2005)

oldsoke":39q0n62t said:


> Dis u see alf's link to a log sled for the bandsaw?



Yes thanks, the sled is no problem, the lack of a bandsaw is a little more restricting though. #-o


----------



## Guest (10 May 2005)

Nice one.Good finish is hard to achieve on spalted. Be careful with the yew if is dry, I've found it very brittle and breaks up very easily.


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2005)

jaymar":2jf2c0fo said:


> Nice one.Good finish is hard to achieve on spalted. Be careful with the yew if is dry, I've found it very brittle and breaks up very easily.



Thanks *jaymar* and others for the encouragement, trust me to do it the hard way, but I had to use what I had and I learnt a lot in the couple of hours it took me, the brittleness of very old yew had been noted on the one piece I have, just hoping I can get a section out between the critters homes and the splits.


----------



## Anonymous (10 May 2005)

Chas
it's the micro-cracks that you can't see that cause the most trouble... just be careful if u r in expension on the chuck... avoid heavy cuts and of course... digs (but you should be past them by now    )

Light sweet cuts and it turns like butter... can u tell the difference :lol: )


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2005)

oldsoke":1ubz8a0q said:


> Chas
> ... just be careful if u r in expension on the chuck...)


I guess I will try and mount it in compression if in doubt.


oldsoke":1ubz8a0q said:


> digs (but you should be past them by now )


I am still nervous enough to expect one any minute and keep looking at Keith Rowley's examples to make sure I am attempting to do it right.


----------



## Noel (10 May 2005)

Chas, that's magnificent. If that's what a beginner can achieve there's hope for me yet. Well done.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2005)

oldsoke":3jul1am4 said:


> Wots next? Revisited:








This mornings effort with the 20+ year old Yew from the village.

Not exactly thin walled or deeply hollowed (50mm) but this piece from near the end of the log has so many fissures in it I did not push my luck.

Only time will tell how stable it will be and whether the cracks will open, but it was good experience anyway.

As you say Graham a lovely wood to work with, first time I have created circumference + long turnings.

P.S. A Bandsaw is rapidly forming an image at the top of the wants list.


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2005)

Noel":23uncsus said:


> Chas, that's magnificent. If that's what a beginner can achieve there's hope for me yet. Well done.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Noel



Thanks *Noel* 
Trying hard to assess whether the forthcoming time and expense of upgrading the Wor----- "Garden Shed" is justified by my abilities.


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 May 2005)

Very nice indeed Chas. =D> 

Nicely finished too - what did you use?

Don't worry too much about making the walls thin - the style of bowl you have turned there would look a bit odd with thin walls. It is very nicely proportioned as it is.

Yew is one of my favourite woods for turning, not only beacause it is so pleasant to turn, but it has a lovely warm colour when finished.

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2005)

Taffy Turner":3ngwjlz6 said:


> Very nice indeed Chas. =D>


Thanks *Gary* Although way down of the skills slope I am getting a lot of pleasure out of it.



Taffy Turner":3ngwjlz6 said:


> Nicely finished too - what did you use?


Took the advice of *Terry* (of Chestnut fame) and am just sticking with cellulose sanding sealer and Woodwax22(clear) for now.

Simple to use, done in minutes, looks good enough.


----------



## Anonymous (11 May 2005)

Great stuff Chas... it has that 'want to touch quality', the simple design lets the wood speak for itself.

mmmm, next :?:


----------



## cd (12 May 2005)

Very nice Chas, 
I think the wall thickness is just right for the shape and you've finished well.



> P.S. A Bandsaw is rapidly forming an image at the top of the wants list.


It might be at the top but the list gets long very quickly  


cd


----------



## Les Mahon (12 May 2005)

Nice work Chas,

I pickep up a load of Yew last night from a fellow in norther Ireland, so if you don't see any pictures early next week of yew turnings, i'll be sweeping up the shrapnel from around the workshop!

L


----------



## Noel (12 May 2005)

Les, where up here? Wood for turning is hard to get 'round my parts.

Noel


----------



## Les Mahon (12 May 2005)

Noel,

I got it from Geoff Tulip north of Newry. He has a pile more if your interested.

In fact it turned out to be a bit of a mission, I hadn't realised how far up he was, and as a result set out after work and got home at midnight!

Anything he has he always posts on the following yahoo group:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/irelandwoodturners/

He has a small selection of bowl blanks, some monkey puzzle and the yew at the moment.

Les


----------



## Noel (12 May 2005)

Cheers Les, think he posted here the odd time in the past. Long drive up from Cork for you. He's a 4 hr round trip for me. I'll look him up next time I'm down that way.

Noel


----------



## Les Mahon (12 May 2005)

Noel,

The reason I went is that I'm currently on contract in Co. Meath - from cork it would have been a 12hr round trip!

On the topic have you ever used Gleeson Woodturning supplies in Kilcock? they are just down the road from me here and apparently stock Terry's Chesnut finishes which I'd like to try? They have no web presence, must give them a call when I get a tuit.


----------



## Noel (12 May 2005)

Kilcock? Through it a few weeks ago. Another one I'll add to the list.
Cheers

Noel


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2005)

oldsoke":2alpip1l said:


> ..snip...mmmm, next :?:









Laburnum pot. This mornings effort.


----------



## SMD (12 May 2005)

oldsoke - Wow! Looks really good.

I have never turned laburnum, is that its natural colour or have you darkened it in some way?


----------



## SMD (12 May 2005)

My apologies, credited to the wrong person

CHJ - It looks really good

apologies again


----------



## Anonymous (12 May 2005)

Thanks anyway Steve  ... I'd be happy to have my name under it  

Chas
looks good but... any chance of a pic in the natural light? 

I'm almost afraid to ask.... wots.....


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2005)

SMD":xo16trz4 said:


> I have never turned laburnum, is that its natural colour or have you darkened it in some way?



Thats as is, just clear wax, the lighter outer wood is somewhat like ash, unfortunately I lost most of it whilst trying to round it up.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2005)

oldsoke":3duloehg said:


> snip...Chas
> looks good but... any chance of a pic in the natural light?














oldsoke":3duloehg said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask.... wots.....


Will have to wait till Sat. Off to Malvern Show tomorrow before the rain gets here.


----------



## Anonymous (12 May 2005)

Now I'm convinced it's laburnam   

Enjoy the show, let's hope u don't need the wellies :wink:


----------



## Taffy Turner (13 May 2005)

Very nice indeed Chas =D> 

I am sure I have got some Laburnum somewhere under my bench - I will have to have a rummage and see if I can find it now that you have inspired me!

Regards

Gary


----------



## UKTony (13 May 2005)

CHJ":177xzsdq said:


> oldsoke":177xzsdq said:
> 
> 
> > snip...Chas
> ...




Wow...That is not your garden surely, looks like a football pitch


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2005)

UKTony":2y2dd71v said:


> Wow...That is not your garden surely, looks like a football pitch



It's all in the eyes of the camera lens, although this patch (half of which is in shot) is left open for the Grandkids to kick around in, there is about as much again the other side of the gate as veg. patch and "other work....garden shed" and about the same round the front (1/2 Acre total)


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2005)

oldsoke":1o5mfelo said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask.... wots.....



A bit of the Laburnum that I managed to get out between the wood borer workmanship and the large fissures.













It's a slice, all end grain, had to try out hot melt glue fixing for first side 8-[ 8-[ , now have smaller radius scraper on wants list


----------



## DaveL (14 May 2005)

Chas, 

That is very nice, please keep posting the pictures.


----------



## CHJ (14 May 2005)

DaveL":15c1h9ag said:


> Chas,
> 
> That is very nice, please keep posting the pictures.


Thanks *Dave* will keep posting, 
apologies to all those who are accomplished turners, so chuffed that I can actually make something that looks reasonable I need to share.


----------



## Alf (14 May 2005)

What about us *un*acomplished turners who are cowering in a corner and hoping no-one'll mention we own a lathe...?  :lol: Great stuf, Chas, and it's got me thinking that I'm sure I've got a bit of laburnam somewhere. :-k Next step is to get brave and make thinner walls I guess, yes? I speak as someone who came within an ace of turning right though the wall of a tankard as one of my first turning projects. 'Cousre I know better now and wouldn't dream of even attempting it. :roll: Ignorance is underated in woodworking of all varieties I sometimes think. :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2005)

Alf":1974gw7c said:


> What about us *un*acomplished turners who are cowering in a corner and hoping no-one'll mention we own a lathe...?


You could always sign up under a new pseudonym and claim to be a novice like me seeking guidance :twisted: 


Alf":1974gw7c said:


> Next step is to get brave and make thinner walls I guess, yes?


I need more practice at hollowing out first, plus get hold of some wood that will hold together as a thin section. All I have around at the moment is Yew and a bit of spalted Beech, neither of which I care to risk tackling as thin walled, the Yew especially.


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2005)

Alf":otg2qkwn said:


> Next step is to get brave and make thinner walls : Revisited:



A bit thinner you can have *Alf* but deeper? That will have to be another day, I've only been at it since last Monday.


----------



## Alf (15 May 2005)

Cool. 8) All it needs is a nice pasty sitting on it and it'd be perfect.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2005)

Alf":1udkrkf8 said:


> Cool. 8) All it needs is a nice pasty sitting on it and it'd be perfect.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Will a Large Welsh Pork Pie do? (They are nearer than Cornwall)


----------



## Anonymous (16 May 2005)

Welsh pork pie??????

I thought they had to come from (or near) Melton Mowbray to be called pork pies


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2005)

Tony":17wbzbwp said:


> Welsh pork pie??????
> 
> I thought they had to come from (or near) Melton Mowbray to be called pork pies



*Tony*
If you tasted one of these, made in Abergavenny, so hot out of the oven that you have to wait for the gelatine to set; then you would know what a pork pie should taste like.
The only other source of locally made "food parcels" that I consider matches the quality and flavour is Castle Douglas near Dumfries.

(Sorry *Alf* but but I've only ever managed to find a pastie made for the tourist down your way, pointers?)


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2005)

Whatever the wood is that the plate was turned from, (old chopping boards) I'm allergic to, despite a full air filtered face mask the dust got me elsewhere. (and I had such plans for the rest of the bits that I have glued up and prepared)

I have had this in the past, first time was in the 1960's when I nearly did not make the 8 mile drive home to Tewkesbury, having had some redwood machined in a Gloucester woodyard.


----------



## Alf (16 May 2005)

Well a Welsh pork pie is probably right up there with a Devon pasty as a culinary impossibility :wink: ; but it does look nice. =P~ 

Pasty sources? Generally avoid the Oggy Oggy/Granny's/Auntie's type of pasty shops and try the ones from whichever happens to be the local baker; they tend to be what the locals eat, so they'll be more "authentic". Queues of 5ft and under old ladies, all talking nineteen to the dozen, are always a good sign. :wink: Round here we like Rowes, and Hampsons in Hayle are good too. Whatever you do, don't confuse anything from Ginsters with a real pasty. :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2005)

Alf":1s7p0lsr said:


> snip...Queues of 5ft and under old ladies, all talking nineteen to the dozen, are always a good sign. :wink: Round here we like Rowes, and Hampsons in Hayle are good too.



Our normal method of sussing out something worthwhile eating holds good then, Will note the names and place for future ref.



Alf":1s7p0lsr said:


> Whatever you do, don't confuse anything from Ginsters with a real pasty. :shock:
> Cheers, Alf



Wouldn't dare, with a wife that was a full time cook winning good food guide awards, besides I respect my stomach more than that.

Sorry for the time gap in posting, as a day in the workshop did not seem like a good idea , a day out ensued, for some reason the car made its way to Yandles :!: :!: by 11.45 & we have spent the rest of the day making our way home with more than a little retail therapy thrown in.


----------



## Noel (16 May 2005)

And................?

Nosey Noel


----------



## llangatwgnedd (16 May 2005)

Yeah.....?

Go on then


----------



## trevtheturner (16 May 2005)

Alf,

Ivor Dewdney's pasties (sold in Plymouth) any good - or are they just Devon pasties?

In Hereford we have The Cornish Pasty shop with fresh supplies delivered daily, apparently, from Cornwall. Full of steak (lots of it, and proper steak, not just mince), onion and turnip and plenty of seasoning, they're pretty good. A little pricey (£2.80 for a 'large traditional' :shock: ) but they knock spots off the supermarket junk and the local bakers' concoctions, and provide a fair lunch on their own, as I understand pasties are s'posed to. Pal of mine in Plymouth, who wouldn't touch Dewdneys, once told me a pasty isn't a pasty 'less it's got turnip in it, m'dear!'


Chas,

I'm always up for a good pork pie. Best so far I bought in a greengrocers in Ludlow, Shropshire.  Abergavenny is not far from me and we visit now and again - can you recall exactly where you get them from? Hot pastry and setting gel. sounds really appealing.............  

Back on topic - like your turnings, excellent, keep it up! :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

trevtheturner":zyb5zmlr said:


> Chas,
> 
> I'm always up for a good pork pie. Best so far I bought in a greengrocers in Ludlow, Shropshire.  Abergavenny is not far from me and we visit now and again - can you recall exactly where you get them from? Hot pastry and setting gel. sounds really appealing.............
> ...snip...
> Trev.



Thanks for the comment *Trev.*

Now to the Important bit.
Abergavenny, Tuesday is main Market day so it's crowded but it is our justification for a day out.
Now how do I point you at the Butchers in question? Well browse the Market, indoors and out. Come back out into the main street (Mill st./Cross st.). Turn right and within 5 yards or so turn right down Market St. about 20 yds on the opposite side of the road to the market hall is Rawlings Butchers. Now this is not where you get the Pork Pies. But it is where you get Faggots to salivate about (still steaming and too hot to handle) & very good (all meat) sausages and a pretty good bit of black pudding. Now you come out of here with a couple of heavy plastic bags, retrace your steps to the corner of the 'High' street. Almost opposite you (slightly to the right) is another road (Pedestrianised, Flannel St?) with a Butcher (I think H J Edwards) near the corner with exellent meat and sausages but more importantly the Bakery Counter with the Freshly made Pork Pies and some not to shabby Fresh Sausage Rolls. At this point partner needs to lend a hand with the plastic bags.

Heh!! I'm supposed to be watching my weight can't keep this up......

Good Hunting.


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

Noel":3l81z317 said:


> And................?
> Nosey Noel





Sawdust Producer":3l81z317 said:


> Yeah.....?
> Go on then



Nothing much to get excited about on the wood front, managed to get out with just enough blanks to keep me going for a couple of wet days or so, LOML sorted them into Family Presents based on colour, markings, size & price. I just hauled a couple of boxes to the car.

Managed to justify a narrower round-nosed HSS scrapper to get in the smaller bits, and some additional bits for the Nova Chuck that went in the basket of turning trimmings that I was informed I would be needing.

(Bandsaw would not fit in basket ](*,) )


----------



## Anonymous (17 May 2005)

Nothing much then Chas   

wish I'd trained my LOML as well as thee...


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

oldsoke":2abfab32 said:


> Nothing much then Chas
> wish I'd trained my LOML as well as thee...



I don't think it was me that did the training... after knowing each other for 47+ yrs I just accept that whoever it was it works.


----------



## trevtheturner (17 May 2005)

Thanks for the directions, Chas.

Black pudding - mmmm. Fresh faggots - mmmmmm. Then the sausages and pies - mmmmmmm.   LOML, although I've only had her for 42 years, is well trained too, so we'll take an empty car and I'll enlist her help to carry the goodies next time we venture to Abergavenny (only about 25 miles from us) on a Tuesday.

And now, methinks, must find a nice piece of wood to turn a new pie platter..................!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Guest (17 May 2005)

Having had a "Ginster's" (only once) I wouldn't even confuse it with real food.


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

trevtheturner":3i3lqx34 said:


> snip.... so we'll take an empty car and I'll enlist her help to carry the goodies next time we venture to Abergavenny (only about 25 miles from us) on a Tuesday.
> 
> ...snip...Trev.



If it is a warm day then take a cool box and some ice packs with you. There is always a "Van" butcher in the lower outside market area and you could just be tempted into a half a Lamb or such like. Just depends on what he is shifting that day, had half a fresh English lamb for £11 last year. Obviously need to check whether meat has been frozen or not if intending to keep. If frozen then he will hold in Van for later collection if you think you can get it home, never had a 'bad' bit off him.


----------



## trevtheturner (17 May 2005)

Thanks, Chas, useful info. I've seen the van before in the bit out the back, so know where to find him.

Reason for the half lamb being only 11 quid - bit difficult to sell English lamb in a Welsh market? :roll: :roll: 

Cheers, 

Trev.


----------



## Alf (17 May 2005)

trevtheturner":1qn2ojq5 said:


> Pal of mine in Plymouth, who wouldn't touch Dewdneys, once told me a pasty isn't a pasty 'less it's got turnip in it, m'dear!'


A pal of yours in Plymouth eh? Yes, it would be. Not turnip. Never turnip. SWEDE. :roll: :lol: 

Well we've probably veered off topic enough, but this thread moved me to take a picture of my lunch (one of Rowes), 'cos the roping's particularly fine. Unfortunately I was right out of wooden platters to put it on.  






And now, after all this, I find myself craving Black Pudding. #-o It's all Hog's Pudding round here, and it's just not the same at all. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (17 May 2005)

Just goes to show that the Devonians, or at least one of 'em, don't know swede from turnip, or don't know anything about pasties at all really. I don't claim to, I just like a good 'un. The 'large traditionals' in Hereford look just the same as the one on your plate, Alf. It's getting to me now ............ next time I'm in town I'll find out who makes them.

 Just to steer back on course - I still like the pics. of your turnings, Chas.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

trevtheturner":b4iau1vo said:


> ..snip..
> Just to steer back on course - I still like the pics. of your turnings, Chas.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Thanks again *Trev* for the support. no more turning for a couple of days I'm afraid until the anti-histamines kick in. I think I am coming to conclusion that a chip extractor dumping as much as possible of its output into an outside bin is going to be essential. Was planning to spend a couple of days this week in the Bournmouth, Poole, Axminster area and had thought that one might find its way into the boot whilst down there. Unfortunately the washing machine motor turned up its toes so have lost a couple of days sorting supply and awaiting delivery (makes an extractor look cheap though)


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2005)

Alf":2xmwy1m8 said:


> Unfortunately I was right out of wooden platters to put it on.
> Alf


What was wrong with turning one up, just because the Lathe has a tail you do not have to shun it all the time :twisted:


----------



## Alf (17 May 2005)

While the lathe does indeed have a tail, it doesn't currently have a socket to go in. :roll: And also I'm just a hopeless slacker...  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## trevtheturner (18 May 2005)

Chas,

I'm turning-deficient at the moment - spent the last couple of weeks erecting and dismantling scaffolding (a new skill learnt!) and sanding and painting fascias and soffits, and replacing guttering in between. Jim, my 'tutor', arranged the lorry load of scaffolding bits and when we started said, "safety's the most important thing." Me: "Have you got a hard hat?" Jim, "Oh, yea, you gotta have one. It's in the car, never bother to wear it though!" :roll: :roll: Amazingly I am still in one piece - but we haven't finished yet. 8-[ 

Anyway, I am very sensitive to dust, so sanding work on the lathe was a problem. To cut the story short I have ended up with a full-face respirator (with inbuilt battery pack) and a Microclene 1000 filter positioned above the lathe. The Microclene goes on before I start sanding, I wear the respirator whilst working, then leave the filter running for a further 20 mins. or so to clear all the fine dust which cannot be seen but is hanging in the air (a look at the filter afterwards shows just how much of it there was). Works for me with no more problems with irritation, sore throats, etc. I follow the same procedure if I have to use a scraper and when cutting 'dusty' woods (spalted beech can be one). Although I don't use one, a large cone accessory is available for the Microclene 1000 so that the full effect of the filter suction can be directed above your work on the lathe. I do have a chip/dust extractor but don't use it for lathe work.

The kit is not cheap for 'unproductive' equipment but I wouldn't be without it now. FWIW.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2005)

Thanks for the info. *Trev* I have Full face mask (battery powered) and have found it an invaluable asset up until now whenever I'm in the workshop. I have been able to handle and dress all sorts of projects that have caused problems in the past with no ill effects, I guess I got to confident and finally found a wood (still not identified) that caused reaction on skin contact. (It even produces more of a dust rather than chippings in the thicknesser).

I have the option to extract directly outside the workshop and was thinking of doing this. Would not help the heating problem in the winter though, will research your solution in the mean time.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2005)

Back in business today:






Ash Bowl 170mm Dia.




Little Potpourri. in spalted Beech.


----------



## DaveL (19 May 2005)

Chas,

Very nice, glad your back in the shop.


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2005)

This afternoons effort in "Tulip Wood": (200mm Dia.)




Could be one of many species I suspect.


----------



## Anonymous (20 May 2005)

Chas
_Tulip wood_ is a different animal...  

Yours is Tulip tree (_Liriodendron_ most likely _tulipifera_ as the species _L. chinense_ is much rarer.

JFTR dear old Norm and his fellow colonials call it Poplar :roll: 

Whatever you call it it makes nice bowls, in the right hands


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2005)

oldsoke":zgir9h27 said:


> Chas
> _Tulip wood_ is a different animal...
> 
> Yours is Tulip tree (_Liriodendron_ most likely _tulipifera_ as the species _L. chinense_ is much rarer.
> ...snip...



Thanks for the confirmation of wood species. Went for the look of the piece and had only the 'sticky label' to go on as to true type. Now I know where there are a couple of massive Tulip trees (_Liriodendron_, I shall view them in a different context next time I walk past.


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2005)

Eighteen days down the road and these are todays efforts and I think that I am hooked on this turning lark.

Finally managed to get the bowl gouge under some sort of control but am afraid that I am still much happier using parting tools and scrapers when inside the subject.





210 mm Diam. Zebrano Effort.




230mm Diam. Purple Heart Dish


----------



## MikeW (27 May 2005)

oldsoke":3bphvsyu said:


> Yours is Tulip tree (_Liriodendron_ most likely _tulipifera_ as the species _...
> 
> JFTR dear old Norm and his fellow colonials call it Poplar :roll:...
> _


_

Well, that's because the species Liriodendron tulipifera has always primarily been known as Poplar (sometimes white P. or yellow P.). It is a native of the US (primarily the eastern US and Canada). Some suppliers here do refer to it as Tulip Poplar, though it is not common.

Once introduced to the UK and Europe, it was sold primarily as Tulip tree, though there have been other names in the UK as well as here. 

As it is a native North American tree, who is calling it by a proper name :roll:...

There are native UK/European species of the Populus spp. that are known as various Poplar trees, such as European black poplar, black Italian poplar, Robusta (UK only I believe), Finnish, French, Swedish and European Aspen, etc.

Liriodendron chinense is related to the US species and though not native it has/is cultivated here. But in the US it is mainly a small ornamental and has no lumber value due to its size as found in the US.

As an aside, Tulipwood (Dalbergia decipularis) also commonly known as Bois de Rose is quite a nice turning wood of the family of which Rosewood is part of. Nice markings, very smooth cut._


----------



## MikeW (27 May 2005)

Hi Chas, you are doing some very nice looking work. And turning is addictive, isn't it?

A few years ago I bought my wife a mini lathe and she started turning--now she has a 16-42 lathe and nearly has as much wood as I do!

Her "collection" of tools both new and antique has grown quite a bit as well.

It's bad enough when one person in the family has a store of tools and all but covets fine wood, but two of us? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (27 May 2005)

Hi Mike


> As it is a native North American tree, who is calling it by a proper name ...



3 guesses  ...no prize :lol:   

3k + of water can do this to names... some don't travel well

soon be the 4th ...


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2005)

MikeW":2oib2maa said:


> Hi Chas, you are doing some very nice looking work. And turning is addictive, isn't it?
> ...snip...



Thanks *Mike* I am getting more pleasure out of it than I expected, I think it is the speed with wich you can go from looking at a piece of timber and then turn an idea/vision into a finished item that has a lot to do with it.

Although I have enjoyed all sorts of timber work from building construction to cabinet work I find that I do not now relish doing something that is going to take tens of hours to complete.

On the tools/equipment front I am desperately trying to limit myself to the basics but as you know there is always that little test that comes up that would be easier next time if I had ....

I thought hard about expending money on a lathe, what a slippery slope, Tools,... Powered Face mask, as much again.... Chuck!! nearly as much again.. Dust Extraction as much as two of the previous put together... need to produce to something before my pocket money gets reviewed. :lol:


----------



## MikeW (28 May 2005)

Your welcome Chas--completely deserved on your part.

If borrowing someone's designs really are a sincere form of flattery, my wife has printed off a couple of yours to try in the future.

One reason I too like turning is for the ability to produce something relatively quickly.

Usually late at night I go out and chuck something in the lathe, whether it is a pen or a bowl I don't really care, and go at it. I find it completely relaxing.

The expenses do add up, though. As well as purchasing most of my wife's tools, my oldest and youngest sons have recently gotten into turning. Guess who got to get them outfitted? :wink:

But for all of us here, I think another attraction is the different woods and what they look like as the shavings peel off the tool.

We have an arborist that lives across the street who keeps my wife heavily supplied in burls and interesting pieces of wood. At least that's been inexpensive!

Take care and keep up the good work. This thread has been one of the most enjoyable ones on the forum for me, so thank you.


----------



## trevtheturner (28 May 2005)

Excellent again, Chas. Thanks for showing us.

I patricularly like the zebrano - one of my favourite woods. You no doubt are already aware that the purpleheart will, unfortunately, lose its colour with exposure to light and the passage of time (not too long) and change to a brown colour.  

You have certainly worked through a good variety of woods so far, and they are obviously of excellent quality. Any special supplier for your blanks?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2005)

trevtheturner":1jfa4g9k said:


> ...snip... You no doubt are already aware that the purpleheart will, unfortunately, lose its colour with exposure to light and the passage of time (not too long) and change to a brown colour.  .



Thanks *Trev* for the comments, yes I was aware of the colour loss unless specially treated (against UV?) but tried it just to get to know what it was like to work.



trevtheturner":1jfa4g9k said:


> ...You have certainly worked through a good variety of woods so far, and they are obviously of excellent quality. Any special supplier for your blanks?



Every thing up to the 'Pie Plate' such as spalted Beech, Yew and Laburnum were gifts from people who knew I was keen to learn or the scrap bin, everything else has come from "Yandles".

No knowing very much about what to look for in turning blanks we tried to find ones that were reasonably free of fissures etc. and within our budget.
As usual with any self select stock we found a good many that had obviously been around a while and rejected by others for blemishes or marked down because they had not moved. Now more aware of the ability of the wax sealer to hide small fissures etc. we will be a little wiser next time. BUT there were some there to DROOL over when I can pluck up the courage to tackle them. Don't know about the relative prices but have to go with what I can get to. Slowly collecting local wood and storing in an effort to reduce the source costs.


----------



## DaveL (28 May 2005)

Chas, 

That zebrano looks very nice, glad your still posting the pictures.


----------



## La Truciolara (28 May 2005)

Good morning every one.
I am discovering this forum which is quite enriching.
I have been impressed by the works posted here and can’t believe it is performed by a beginner.
Compliments!
But I would love to try some of these Pork Pies and other mouth watering recipes.


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2005)

La Truciolara":2puip06f said:


> ... snip.. can’t believe it is performed by a beginner.
> Compliments!


Thank you, neither can my immediate friends, or myself for that matter, trouble is I have to try and improve on the standard reached so far  




La Truciolara":2puip06f said:


> ... But I would love to try some of these Pork Pies and other mouth watering recipes.



Rather a long way for you to come and try them  but we would only be to glad to introduce you to them if you ever make it into this part of the world.


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2005)

DaveL":3315rg7e said:


> Chas,
> 
> That zebrano looks very nice, glad your still posting the pictures.



Yes I did not know whether it was to 'busy' when I first did it but it is growing on me now, no problem posting but I feel a bit pushy as a beginner when there are so many accomplished turners around on the forum for whom this is all old hat.


----------



## trevtheturner (29 May 2005)

Hi Chas,

Don't worry about posting your pics. Please keep doing it - it's obvious that many people are enjoying looking at them (943 views to date!). And :shock: less than three weeks and international fame already!! :wink: 

I know how strong the draw of the valleys is, but if you could bring it upon yourself to head off in another direction, and you are not too far away, a ride out to Ockenden Timber at Churchstoke in Shropshire might be a day out for you. They carry a stock of thousands of turning blanks for self-selection at reasonable prices. (PM me is you want further info.).

On selection of blanks you are right to beware what might be hidden under the dreaded wax! I've had the same experience. Still on the subject of wax, I also now avoid completely any blanks that have been completely covered in the stuff. In my experience, these blanks (olive wood is an example I have found) are often completely sealed in wax whilst the wood is still wet. So, when you start on your lovely piece of wood by removing the wax, the moisture is then suddenly exposed to the air and all sorts of funny things can begin to happen very quickly, resulting in a totally useless piece of wood, unless you can extract enough to make some lace bobbins!

FWIW - whenever I have a large piece which I cut up into turning blanks I always seal the end grain straight away by painting on a good coat of PVA adhesive. This has the same effect as wax but is much easier to do, and just as effective.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2005)

trevtheturner":1x4rezf0 said:


> ...snip...I know how strong the draw of the valleys is, but if you could bring it upon yourself to head off in another direction, and you are not too far away, a ride out to Ockenden Timber at Churchstoke in Shropshire might be a day out for you. ....snip...



Know the area if not in detail, lived in Worcestershire for many years, both our families came from the Clun - Clunbury area going back to circa. 1500 will PM for more details on location. A day or two in the area would go down well, it is about 30 years since I last walked on the Long Mynd.


trevtheturner":1x4rezf0 said:


> ...FWIW - whenever I have a large piece which I cut up into turning blanks I always seal the end grain straight away by painting on a good coat of PVA adhesive. This has the same effect as wax but is much easier to do, and just as effective.


 Have been doing just that having seen refs. to using same. 
Is Horse Chestnut any real use, or is it to soft ? I have access to a supply of 100-150mm diam. logs in village if I want them.


----------



## trevtheturner (29 May 2005)

I usually stop at Clun on the way home from Ockenden's, buy an ice-cream from the shop by the bridge, then sit on the river bank and enjoy it, before a walk around the castle!

Back on topic - I have never used Horse Chestnut but I have seen it available for sale as turning blanks. Probably worth a try, although I have thought it to look a bit plain and featureless.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2005)

Todays effort in "Bubinga" as quick 30 min. demo to weekend guests. (and they did not look to bored  )


----------



## Noel (29 May 2005)

Chas, that was 30 mins? What time zone you in...? Sure you're not just buying these things and.....?
Seriously, your turning skills have taken a quantum leap. Well done.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (29 May 2005)

Another good inspirational piece Chas 8) 
... 'bout time some of these _old turners with accomplished hats_ dared to put up some of their stuff :shock: :shock: 
...or maybe they're just watching and learning   

30min...don't tell me, it would have been quicker but you had to keep stopping to explain to your guests :lol: 

Keep 'em coming


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2005)

Noel":7e3ojb8z said:


> Chas, that was 30 mins? What time zone you in...? Sure you're not just buying these things and.....?
> Seriously, your turning skills have taken a quantum leap. Well done.
> 
> Rgds
> ...



Thanks *Noel* It was a bit rushed because of showing visitors, more than half the time was spent trying to blend out a couple of bits of end grain that refused to cut clean, (at least with my skill level) spent more time hand rubbing a couple of small patches with the grain than the rest of the finishing together. The finish could not be easier though, a wipe with cellulose sealer and soft wax, a couple of minutes at the most. For the time being I have standardized on turning bases with dovetail for chuck and just need to turn them round for top so no time wasted there. Spent as long putting tools away and cleaning up I think.


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2005)

oldsoke":vovi1z9y said:


> ...snip...30min...don't tell me, it would have been quicker but you had to keep stopping to explain to your guests...snip..



Main problem was keeping them out of the line of the chuck, main advantage was they no nothing about turning so did not know that I was not using the _politically correct tool_ for the process.


----------



## Anonymous (29 May 2005)

Benvenuti to the gentleman of Verona ...nice website, for those who haven't seen it, the ladies' boxes are worth checking out
Cao

(Io sono molto impressed)


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

Okay, okay, okay.........! I'm trying to get the hang of this picture business  

Sycamore platter with Inlace inlay, 13" diameter.






Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

Goodness gracious me - a picture has appeared!

T.


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2005)

*Trevor* I am only just learning to walk in this wood turning lark, you will have me reverting back to an engineering lathe with powered cross slide to match that sort of thickness and flatness.

Nice Platter, Sycamore you say...Mmmmm....


----------



## DaveL (30 May 2005)

Trev, 

Well done on both counts, nice platter and its good to see what your making.  

Could you explain what the inlay is please? It looks almost like a band of glitter, :shock: have you been watching old episodes of Blue Peter? :wink:


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

Thanks, Chas. Better with some fruit on it, but the camera does lie just a little.......






you will see that it is much thicker than the first pic. shows, but there is a reason. I would normally turn a platter much thinner than this but, because I was unsure of the M/C of the wood, and the inlay I put in, I wanted to avoid any distortion.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

Thanks for the comments, Dave.

The inlay is not sticky-back plastic. :roll: It is essentially a resin compound with coloured 'nuggets' mixed in. It comes in various colour compositions. Known by its brand name 'Inlace' it is produced in the U.S.A. Various effects can be achieved by adding different coloured 'nuggets' or metal flake (there is no metal flake in the piece shown).

Used simply, as I do so far, the piece is first turned almost to a finish with a groove about 3mm deep, taken from the lathe and the groove filled with the Inlace and left overnight to cure. Piece is then remounted on the lathe and the surface, including the inlace, turned and finished in the normal way.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

For something different, here are some of the pens I made last Christmas:



there is a mixture of wood, acrylic and corian:
Back row l. to r.: acrylic, acrylic, wood, wood.
Front row: corian, acrylic, wood, acrylic.






...and one in its case:






Now all I have to do is get the photography right!  

Cheers


----------



## MikeW (30 May 2005)

Chas, Bubinga--one of my favorite woods--another very nice piece!

Trev, nice platter--Sycamore, another of my favorites.

I'll have to show my wife the latest work of you two as inspiration. Just about every time she has seen something here it gives her encouragement to try something new.

The platter will probably encourage her to forge ahead on a couple she has promised out as gifts.

Thanks to you both.


----------



## Travis Byrne (30 May 2005)

Trev

The pens and the platter are beautiful.  

Very nice work.

Travis


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2005)

MikeW":19xbuztj said:


> Chas, Bubinga--one of my favorite woods--another very nice piece!...snip...
> Thanks to you both.



Thank you *Mike* for the compliment, But I think thanks are more due to this forum for giving me all the encouragement, and to others the satisfaction of passing on their knowledge gained from such an absorbing subject


----------



## trevtheturner (30 May 2005)

Thanks MikeW and Travis for your kind comments. They are very reassuring and encouraging to this self-taught, and very much still learning, hobbyist. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## cd (30 May 2005)

Wow Trev, 
Lovely work, the platter is beautiful and the pens look good too.

cd


----------



## DaveL (30 May 2005)

Trev, 

Thanks for explaining the inlay.  

The pens are very nice. I would be frightened of losing a pen that nice if I took it out of the house. :?


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2005)

Another one for the collection, 









200mm Diam. bowl in "Lacewood"


----------



## DaveL (30 May 2005)

Chas, 

I do like the grain in that piece, I can see why its called Lace wood.


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2005)

DaveL":1fv5tw2f said:


> Chas,
> 
> I do like the grain in that piece, I can see why its called Lace wood.



The face flecking is attractive but the end grain (sides of bowl) do not look all that special in this particular sample. I think that if this is the norm for Lacewood I will try to do more in the line of Platters with it so that end grain presentation is at a minimum.


Another of todays production:


----------



## Anonymous (30 May 2005)

Trev... I wish I could turn my fruit to look that good   

Chas... waiting for the platter....


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2005)

oldsoke":1f2qqi9a said:


> ..snip..
> Chas... waiting for the platter....




Waiting for the wood   

Thursday to Trevor's neck of the woods for a rummage in his recommended source.  and maybe sneak a :tool: in the basket.


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2005)

oldsoke":xxqab9iu said:


> Chas... waiting for the platter....  REVISITED:



Does this 250mm diam Walnut piece Qualify? The wood has been in my "to good to waste" bin for nearly 40 yrs.


----------



## DaveL (31 May 2005)

Chas, 

I see you have mastered turning fruit as well.  

Nice platter by the way. :shock:


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2005)

DaveL":2bdpuhbc said:


> Chas,
> I see you have mastered turning fruit as well.



Not quite as exotic as Trevors though, I'm still learning. :lol:


----------



## trevtheturner (31 May 2005)

No, Chas, my stuff is not exotic at all, it's just that Graham goaded me into posting a pic!

Lovely walnut platter.  

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (1 Jun 2005)

Ref. my previous post concerning keeping the thickness of a platter somewhat greater than I would have liked because I was doubtful about M/C, this first pic. perhaps doesn't look too bad:






but when you look at it from another angle the distortion which occurs from using 'wet' wood can clearly be seen!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

Chas
Good start on the platters (note plural)... had you realised  that you;d captured an UFO :shock:   (the one hovering just above the grass)

Trev... don't you just luv it when a plan comes together :lol: 



Keep em coming folks :wink:


----------



## trevtheturner (1 Jun 2005)

By way of contrast, this is one I prepared earlier. It is in ash with an ebonised rim:






using much drier wood, the distortion is fairly minimal but can still be seen:






Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (1 Jun 2005)

Yep, that about sums it up, Graham. :lol: :lol: Although I am amazed at how some people like bits all twisted, or even ask, "How did you make it like that?" :roll: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## trevtheturner (1 Jun 2005)

Just in case anybody doesn't know (and wants to?) lacewood is, in fact London Plane which has been quarter-sawn. It is the quarter-sawing which reveals the spectacular figuring, as can be seen here in the bowl and around the rim:






although the figuring is only revealed on the 'face' of the wood, interesting features can sometimes appear elsewhere from knots, etc.:






Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2005)

Now that is what I call a nice job *Trevor*, the shape has got that "want to handle" look to it.
You certainly have got a better specimen of 'Lacewood' than I have hit on so far, can't wait to get to your suppliers to have a rummage.

Regards the platters, how thick is the 'stock' on average that you start with for the thin platters?


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2005)

Yet another Bowl in Ash:




The use of the Bowl Gouge and Tool Sharpening is starting to become automatic.

Major task for the forthcoming weekend is to stop turning long enough to manufacture some sort of Dust Cowl for behind the chuck, the current cardboard box looks a bit Heath Robinson (but at least it is frangible) and cuts out to much light from the windows behind the machine, although I am very impressed on the quantity of fine dust that is captured by the extractor.


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Jun 2005)

Chas,
Just another bowl? Heck it's a flying saucer!!


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jun 2005)

Trev 
luvly lacewood bowl... quarter sawn grain shown to stunning effect with the contrast between the plainer grain. 

Imitation being the most sincere form of flattery I'll be looking for some plane...


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2005)

waterhead37":1iqq1jh5 said:


> Chas,
> Just another bowl? Heck it's a flying saucer!!



Neat trick isn't it. It is not stood on anything other than a bit of melamine faced board, I think the effect is something to do with the speed that it materialized through the window in a rush to get out of the weather, which today is not exactly conducive to an outdoor pic.


----------



## trevtheturner (2 Jun 2005)

Chas,

Stock for platters: 1" thick is about the minimum I start with, although a little thicker is better for mounting the blank on a faceplate.

Graham,

Thanks for your kind comments. The blank came from Ockenden timber.
Now, who was it who goaded me into posting pics ............ :-k 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2005)

Got a little more adventurous with today’s production; The two spalted beech bowls came out of a single blank generously presented to me by TrevtheTurner last Thursday whilst his wife was entertaining TLOML and he was showing me around his large workshop and introduce me to a few more bits and pieces that stand a good chance of finding their way on to the wanted list.
Reluctant to waste all the central wood on just producing one bowl I decided to part off a ‘tyre’ from the large blank, perfectly round blank by the way, Trevor does a good job on the band saw, I then fitted a mahogany base to the tyre as a contrast and recovered the smaller blank as a bowl in itself.




















The chalice shaped bowl is out of coloured sycamore which was turned up whilst waiting for the glue on the large bowl to set.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jun 2005)

More inspirational stuff Chas... that's a luvly bit of spalted beech... I've a couple of 'tyres' that have been hanging around for several years... I knew they'd be useful one day!

just wondering how I can persuade the HoDT that rather than going to France for three weeks we should explore Herefordshire!!! (stand by to repel boarders Trev  )

Almost by way of compensation I heard today of a super wood supplier in France that just happens to be within striking distance of where we're going... planks and planks of the good stuff :lol: ... one week to go 8) 

Any info on cheap flights welcome... don't think there's going to be enough room for HoDT and the wood...


----------



## DaveL (5 Jun 2005)

Chas, 

Very nice, I think the tyre works well, the fact the gain matches across the two bowls is nice. 

Have you made any shelves to stand all of these new bowls on? 

Graham, 

You have beaten me, what does HoDT stand for?


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2005)

DaveL":1kl6hndq said:


> ...snip...Have you made any shelves to stand all of these new bowls on? ...snip...



Funny you should say that   the matter had cropped up in conversation, (soon after LOML talked to someone elses LOTL for some reason) can't exactly walk round to all the near neighbors with them like we do with the surplus strawberries and other soft fruit...... I don't know though could tell them not to bother returning the container this year I suppose. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jun 2005)

Dave

Head of Domestic Trivia :lol: aka 'Erin (doors, that is)


----------



## La Truciolara (5 Jun 2005)

*CHJ*
your pieces are really very nice.
Now that you have no problems with this shape you should may be try to make them slimmer… Give it a trial!


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2005)

La Truciolara":1eng8azx said:


> *CHJ*
> your pieces are really very nice.
> Now that you have no problems with this shape you should may be try to make them slimmer… Give it a trial!



Thank you for the compliment, I am slowly gaining technique both in turning and tool sharpening good enough to go for a slimmer wall thickness but have been awaiting a good set of calipers and wood stock that I felt confident with, if I can get hold of some more really dry wood like that used for the little sycamore chalice then I will give it a go.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2005)

Nearly coming up to a month since I first started turning and think it is about time to give you people a break from my over excited outporings.

Just thought I would finish off with my first item made to order, all be it from TLOML, first time I have been given a sketch of what was required as opposed to just seeing what developed as I worked: 








From coloured Beech and obviously in two parts.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jun 2005)

Chas


> about time to give you people a break from my over excited outporings.



I've mixed feeling on this one... good that I won't miss anything whilst away  

 not so good for those of us who've enjoyed your work and marvelled at your quickly acquired prowess :  
Your thread has certainly brought a little _life_ into the woodturning part of the forum... well deserved *thanks* Mr 8)


----------



## DaveL (5 Jun 2005)

oldsoke":1rqaqd6z said:


> not so good for those of us who've enjoyed your work and marvelled at your quickly acquired prowess :
> .
> .
> .
> well deserved *thanks* Mr 8)


 
I will second that. 8)


----------



## cd (5 Jun 2005)

CHJ":1t7t39ed said:


> Nearly coming up to a month since I first started turning and think it is about time to give you people a break from my over excited outporings.



Chas,
FWIW I'm always pleased to check this thread and find your latest offering. It's nice to see someone so clearly enjoying there turning.

I only wish I could find the time you seem to have, you've made more this past month than I've managed this year :shock: 

cd


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2005)

cd":3uph9rx5 said:


> ..snip...
> I only wish I could find the time you seem to have, you've made more this past month than I've managed this year :shock:
> cd



Thanks guys for the comments   , 

*cd* Output is only achieved because I try to allocate 2-3 hours each day if possible in the workshop, being retired, apart from, or because of, the fact that there are never enough hours in the day; I need to set myself achievement targets/tasks to meet else it is to easy just to vegetate; the fact that TLOML knows where I am when I am in the workshop has nothing to do with it :twisted: This new aspect of my hobby has lead to some more structured work periods in the garden etc. to ensure 'turning time' (in an endeavor to bring the cost per bowl down to double if not single figures as yet), and the meeting of a totally new set of contacts all of whom seem to have a refreshing outlook on life.

P.S. As a bit of self justification for this ego trip, I have hoped that anyone else thinking of 'having a go' at turning would be encouraged to try. If arm twisting was to be applied and your boredom has not set in then I may post a few more :wink: :wink:


----------



## DaveL (5 Jun 2005)

CHJ":351pevdu said:


> If arm twisting was to be applied and your boredom has not set in then I may post a few more :wink: :wink:


 
I think that I need to be careful not to twist it too far, don't want to affect your grip on those turning tools. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Noel (5 Jun 2005)

Chas, do me a favour and keep them coming. I haven't progressed beyond knobs and handles but always admire your work.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## La Truciolara (6 Jun 2005)

CHJ":3rnivhe9 said:


> Nearly coming up to a month since I first started turning and think it is about time to give you people a break from my over excited outporings.


Please don't!
The speed at which you are progressing makes me anxious to see what you are going to come up next.
Give a trial to boxes. It is a real fun when the lid makes a nice pop when you open it.
You could also try green turning. It is not difficult, green wood is cheep and easy to find, and you can go real thin (even transparent to make lamp shades).
Keep positing pics of your production.


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2005)

La Truciolara":2v0e2z5k said:


> Give a trial to boxes. It is a real fun when the lid makes a nice pop when you open it.



Well have had to do a few of the chores of late and more support work within the "Turning Shop" now that I am settling into a pattern of work that feels comfortable so things on the 'production front' are a little slower.

One of the items to make it to the finish line this morning though was in response to the above. Don't know whether its a Box or a Lidded Pot.




Sycamore and Mahogany.




The Lid does "Pop" when opened.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2005)

aha! Another _GoodYear_ piece :wink: 

Don't want u getting too near the holy grail Chas, so, howzabout a _threaded_ lid on the next one 
.
..unless trev gets there first   :wink:


----------



## CHJ (8 Jun 2005)

oldsoke":1j57mof3 said:


> ..snip..Don't want u getting too near the holy grail Chas, so, howzabout a _threaded_ lid on the next one
> .
> ..unless trev gets there first   :wink:



I think Trevor has already been there, seem to remember seeing a selection of thread chasers in his workshop.
They are way down on my purchasing list at the moment and doing threads freehand is not my idea of fun. I do this to relax, had enough of finer detail work in the aircraft industry.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2005)

Best of the bunch so far today. (Beech)


----------



## MikeW (9 Jun 2005)

CHJ":3nml8rq9 said:


> Best of the bunch so far today. (Beech)



And a lovely one at that!

Another thank you for posting.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jun 2005)

Chas
I like the slight undercutting on the inside rim... the slight shadow created gives real definition 8)


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2005)

MikeW":6qellr0y said:


> And a lovely one at that!
> 
> Another thank you for posting.


Thanks & it's a pleasure, (big ego trip for me)


oldsoke":6qellr0y said:


> Chas
> I like the slight undercutting on the inside rim... the slight shadow created gives real definition 8)



A Keith Rowley influence to define the edge and the result of keeping my eyes open when browsing other peoples examples.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2005)

A few more for the collection.




Ash












Bubuinga








Alder & Mahogany




And the Pot grew a Knob.


----------



## DaveL (13 Jun 2005)

Doh, posted a reply in another thread. #-o


----------



## CHJ (13 Jun 2005)

DaveL":2n2hnrce said:


> ...snip...
> 
> The knob, I like, makes the pot more business like.


Yes, tried for simple look but it did not sit right so went more conventional.



DaveL":2n2hnrce said:


> ...Looks to me that the platters are getting thinner. :shock:


Yes, definitely needed to support rear face whilst working the Alder one. thought it was a right off, started moving before I had finished & ended up 8mm out of flat, 48 hours later it had returned to less than 1mm so finished it off with a base.


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2005)

La Truciolara":n5kmqhm2 said:


> ...snip..The speed at which you are progressing makes me anxious to see what you are going to come up next.
> Give a trial to boxes. ..snip..



June 15th and still going.















The insperation from: *la-truciolara*


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2005)

A couple more for the collection: both as specific requests re: size & wood type by friends, at least I will not have to make shelf space for them. 




Sycamore Platter.








Beech (repeat pattern but larger)


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2005)

Another set of Bowls from a piece of Spalted Beech courtesy of *Trevor* (TrevtheTurner) it was so beautifully figured that I decided to utilise even more of the blank than I managed last time. It may not show in the pictures but this Beech which Trevor located has a beautiful Devon Cream veining running through and no sign of the "dirty grey" salt and pepper that often mars it.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2005)

One more for today despite the heat in the workshop. The most difficult to handle so far being not much harder than Balsa Wood with a desire to do nothing other than tear out in big chunks no matter how sharp the tools or how presented, handling the spalted beech was a good starter on this one though and resulted in a satisfactory finish. Would not use this soft a piece of Lime again as it marks even with a fingernail after finishing.








Spalted Lime (sapwood).


----------



## trevtheturner (19 Jun 2005)

Nice result, Chas., to get so much from one blank. Very innovative!  

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## DaveL (19 Jun 2005)

What Trev said,  I love the follow of the grain between the set of bowels. 8)


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2005)

trevtheturner":21ng8rn3 said:


> Nice result, Chas., to get so much from one blank. Very innovative!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Trev.


Thanks *Trevor*, just think how many you could get out of your stock pieces.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2005)

DaveL":1cq1ewmw said:


> What Trev said,  I love the follow of the grain between the set of bowls. 8)



Yes, It is also intriguing to see how the spalting tracks through the piece, does not always go in the direction expected, also came across a knot in the middle of this blank that only manifested itself in one bowl, the tree must have included the stump very quickly.


----------



## CHJ (27 Jun 2005)

Three more from a single piece of Sycamore, largest bowl is 280mm dia X 95mm deep.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2005)

Another enjoyable day in the 'office'








170 MM dia. in Cherry.













310 MM dia. in Cherry.


----------



## DaveL (29 Jun 2005)

Chas, 

Very nice.  Good grain in that cherry.  

I love the bead on the edge of the rim sets it off nicely. 8)


----------



## CHJ (29 Jun 2005)

DaveL":7ymxrq6b said:


> Chas,
> 
> Very nice.  Good grain in that cherry.



Yes I was lucky with my selection of a not too special looking offcut that I acquired from 'Interesting Timbers' I thought that the grain direction should come good but was not sure about the soundness of the wood until I cut the blanks from it, there were severe shakes on the end of the billet.



DaveL":7ymxrq6b said:


> I love the bead on the edge of the rim sets it off nicely. 8)


I have been trying several such 'trims' out on the top and base of recent items, coming to the conclusion that simplest seems best, enhancing but not detracting from the wood itself.


----------



## MikeW (30 Jun 2005)

Chas.,

I haven't mentioned the turnings you've been doing lately--looks like I waited until what is imho one of the best! Those cherry bowls are wonderful!

Thanks!


----------



## MikeW (30 Jun 2005)

To everyone who has posted their turnings here:

I really just want to say thank you all for posting these images of your turnings.

I have really enjoyed each and everyone.

Again, thank you.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jun 2005)

MikeW":hd6v97lm said:


> Chas.,
> 
> I haven't mentioned the turnings you've been doing lately--looks like I waited until what is imho one of the best! Those cherry bowls are wonderful!
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks *Mike* I have had a similar reaction from LOML, albeit disguised as as swap out of items holding fruit sweets etc. in the living room.


----------



## Duiker (2 Jul 2005)

Wow this thread has "grown" since I was here last! Nice work!!


----------



## CHJ (3 Jul 2005)

Thanks *Duiker*, I think I have moved from Novice to Beginner now, (or should that be the other way round?) at least I have stopped thinking about the lathe now and treat it just like any other tool, albeit one that is capable of bitting if taken too much for granted.

Have stopped posting everything that makes it out of the system as I am now getting into repeat territory for friends and family. 

Still trying differing woods and styles though to see what reaction I get from visitors. These came out today, despite the fact that Iroko and I seem to have a compatability problem on the allergy front.





Sycamore, Birch and Iroko


----------



## Anonymous (3 Jul 2005)

Sorry Chas, your latest works confirm that you are no longer entitled to either _novice_ or _beginner_ 8) 

Thanks for your infectious enthusiasm... keep 'em coming :!:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Jul 2005)

Hey Chas, just to go off topic for a minute...
what camera do you use?
All your pictures are so sharp and clear!


----------



## CHJ (4 Jul 2005)

roohster":a7qk5kvb said:


> Hey Chas, just to go off topic for a minute...
> what camera do you use?
> All your pictures are so sharp and clear!



Hi *roohster*; They are taken as stills on a Sony DCR-TRV60E Video camera. (2megapixels) and due to the image stabilization built in come with very little sign of camera shake.

Nothing special by todays standard of multi megapixels or imaging cell size, and if seen against the same shot taken on a Digital Nikon SLR that is in the family look what they are.
Got tired of hauling my film SLR's around (a month in China was the last straw) and having decided to get a small video camera I thought I would see how good stills were from it.
All aficionado’s of Digital cameras will tell you that a video camera cannot possibly match even a cheap stills unit, and I totally agree in principle, however I have found that the pictures are more than good enough for my purposes and sight acuity, they are good enough for video presentation and I don't do large format printing so now I just carry one all-purpose unit around with me.

EDIT: the web pictures are reprocessed down in quality (80%) and size (40%) so are artificially sharpened to some extent to compensate for the losses in processing, an original may not 'look' as sharp but has a lot more pixel info in it. original (warning 800+k).


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2005)

oldsoke":2rnwq7qd said:


> ...snip...


 Awr Shucks, thanks 


oldsoke":2rnwq7qd said:


> Thanks for your infectious enthusiasm... keep 'em coming :!:


OK *Graham* they are still emerging from the workshop, but as you can see they are now repeating in form to satisfy requests, this is the first of four similar fruit dishes currently on order as gifts, housewarming presents etc.








Spalted Sycamore (300mm)


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2005)

Another one.








A Knot so perfect bit of Sycamore.

*"Sand With The Grain"* I told you *"Sand With The Grain"* wish the guy that drummed that into my head was still alive today, I finally had an answer for him with this one *"Show Me"*


----------



## CHJ (8 Jul 2005)

If this one decides which plane it is going to settle on, it might just do as a platter to meet another request.




Sycamore again, currently flexing it's muscles about 4mm. out of flat.

This was half a 300mm X 50mm thick blank, *Hand Sawn *in half to avoid wasting wood. :roll: 

The blank I had earmarked for this job proved to have large splits in the middle of the piece that rendered it unusable (It was only 20mm thick and had no sign of them on either face) ](*,) The annoyance and frustration assited the saw on it's way.


----------



## trevtheturner (9 Jul 2005)

Nice pieces *Chas.* Are you addicted yet? :wink: 

I have found distortion can be a problem with thinly turned platters, as a result of the release of natural tensions in the wood or subsequent drying from a too high initial moisture content (or a combination of both). Once that platter, turned down to about 2mm thick, has gone all over the place there's not much to be done about it - but amazingly there will always be somebody who comes along who particularly likes that natural distortion in the wood. I have even been asked, "How did you manage to make it like that?" :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2005)

trevtheturner":127xwbvf said:


> Nice pieces *Chas.* Are you addicted yet? :wink: .



Addicted :!: Quel Moi :?: :roll: 



trevtheturner":127xwbvf said:


> I have found distortion can be a problem with thinly turned platters, as a result of the release of natural tensions in the wood or subsequent drying from a too high initial moisture content (or a combination of both). Once that platter, turned down to about 2mm thick, has gone all over the place there's not much to be done about it - but amazingly there will always be somebody who comes along who particularly likes that natural distortion in the wood. I have even been asked, "How did you manage to make it like that?" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Trev.



So far I have been lucky, the latest example is slowly going back far enough that I don't think the recipient will notice anything untoward.

As it is for use alongside todays creation I am hoping that the recipient will not be to critical.





Coloured Sycamore (Spalted 300mm)


----------



## DaveL (9 Jul 2005)

CHJ":3gga4wua said:


> Sycamore again, currently flexing it's muscles about 4mm. out of flat.


Chas, 

Just tell them its for displaying cannon balls on not grapes, that should keep it flat. 8-[ 

Nice work, again! 8)


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2005)

DaveL":9q1b8omx said:


> CHJ":9q1b8omx said:
> 
> 
> > Sycamore again, currently flexing it's muscles about 4mm. out of flat.
> ...



The answer to that is.... :-$ Ladies present spheroids to you to.

And thanks *Dave*.


----------



## CHJ (9 Jul 2005)

The "After Tea" creation, No. three on the current requests list.




Beech (300mm dia)


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2005)

This Mornings Disc-covery hiding in a piece of Cherry. (290mm)


----------



## MikeW (10 Jul 2005)

Chas,

"Constantly, consistently, wonderful offerings."

My wife is not one to wander around the net. What she does do, however, is every few days or so ask what you've created lately. Then we pop into the forum and take a look.

The above quote is from her. I second it.

Simply wonderful.

Mike & Dina


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2005)

MikeW":20tbuuwr said:


> Chas,
> 
> "Constantly, consistently, wonderful offerings."
> 
> ...



Thanks *Mike & Dina*, I shall have to get a bigger doorway fitted to my den if you keep that up.

Heres one from this evening, started life in your neck of the woods no doubt.




Wellingtonia (200mm dia.)

Judging by the growth rings these things certainly get a move on in the summer, I should think you can here them growing.


----------



## DaveL (10 Jul 2005)

Chas, 

You have been practising haven't you? :wink: Very nice wood made into a very nice piece. 8) 

I think I might have to stop looking at your posts, the desire to get a lathe is beginning to grow, there is not enough time for the toys I currently have let alone any new ones. :roll:


----------



## MikeW (10 Jul 2005)

CHJ":360k2nf0 said:


> ...Snip...
> Heres one from this evening, started life in your neck of the woods no doubt.
> ...
> Judging by the growth rings these things certainly get a move on in the summer, I should think you can here them growing.


Yet again. I should be out in the shop instead of seeing what it is you've made today!

Yep, they grow in the town I live in. The neighbor down the street has a couple about 7-8 feet in diameter. I have largish oaks and maples on my lot. But main growth is a couple hundred miles from me.

This Link will show what does grow in abundance locally, though. The ones in question are the cedars. Note that there isn't any sapwood nor heartwood in these vertical grain timbers. Also, the porch columns (I have yet to remake) are a little over 9' long and 8" in diameter for size comparison to the timbers. Do also note the close up of the early/late growth...

My wife keeps eying them and asking when I am going to build something from them...she wants the offcuts. After showing her your new work, she wants 'em real bad.

So I don't know whether to actually congratulate you or not :lol: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2005)

MikeW":20cr6ww9 said:


> ..snip..My wife keeps eying them and asking when I am going to build something from them...she wants the offcuts. After showing her your new work, she wants 'em real bad.
> 
> So I don't know whether to actually congratulate you or not :lol:
> 
> Take care, Mike



Well just tell her that the Cedar is probably to soft for anything that would have to take a few knocks, and it would be a shame to spend the effort on something that might get spoilt  .

If it is anything like the hardness of the summer growth of the Wellingtonia, it marks with a fingernail, but the winter growth is as hard as oak, a real challenge to sand.

Mind you I would not say no to a couple of billets like those.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2005)

DaveL":3qc08u89 said:


> Chas,
> 
> You have been practising haven't you?



Practice :?: Don't have time to practice, Just don't let the purist turners see which tool I use and how. 


DaveL":3qc08u89 said:


> Very nice wood made into a very nice piece.


Looks pretty but not very practical, the summer growth is very soft and will mark easily, one for leaving on the shelf rather than every day use.



DaveL":3qc08u89 said:


> ..snip..there is not enough time for the toys I currently have let alone any new ones.



For some strange reason I am having the same problem, there are several weeks worth of unfinished projects in garage workshop.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2005)

This mornings challenge, 17mm thick blank (handsawn offcut),

No cole jaws or vacuum chuck available.
Requirement, no visible means of support on finished article.
Resultant finished thickness 15mm with base thickness of 3mm.










Sycamore 300 X 15mm


----------



## Les Mahon (12 Jul 2005)

> No cole jaws or vacuum chuck available.
> Requirement, no visible means of support on finished article.
> Resultant finished thickness 15mm with base thickness of 3mm.



Well don't just leave it at that! pray tell how did you hold it?

Another super piece. I have refrained from commenting up to now on this thread, because reading it just makes me want to retire so I can turn all week! Could you do us working soles a favour and post all of the weeks work on tursday or friday when workshop time i smore than a dream :lol: 

The pieces you have posted are brilliant - makes me want to keep going as I only took up turning earlier this year as well, and am finding it completly addictive too!

Les


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2005)

Les Mahon":1vi13srd said:


> Well don't just leave it at that! pray tell how did you hold it?


Well a jamb chuck for the top reccess to finish the base was out because I needed to measure how thin the base was getting, so I turned and sanded the flat base first.

If you can envision how I held the blank for that with a standard Super Nova chuck kit then you have the answer. (hint the base was the last to be completely polished)

PS, Re: delaying pictures, I'm in the Garage workshop for a couple of days rationalizing the setup in before I start on a new door and associated frame for Lathe shed. Need to organise some timber for that and some supplies for a bit of bricklaying etc. in a move to increase the security in there, so you have a clear run to the weekend.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jul 2005)

The Results of 'Pottering' around in the shed this morning.




S/Beech, Ash, Poplar/Bubinga


----------



## dedee (19 Jul 2005)

Is that an egg cup in the middle - for an ostrich :lol: 

Very nice work? Are there any trees left in the Cotswolds? You work rate is amazing and a pleasure to see the results.

Andy


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2005)

dedee":jbvq9l2c said:


> Is that an egg cup in the middle - for an ostrich :lol:


 Just trying to beat the shops in preparing for easter. :lol:


dedee":jbvq9l2c said:


> Very nice work? Are there any trees left in the Cotswolds? You work rate is amazing and a pleasure to see the results.
> Andy


 Thank you, and yes there are plenty of trees around here, I have managed to acquire a few sections recently but it will be some time before I get to see if any is salvageable for turning, in the mean time it's my wallet thats somewhat depleted with wood purchases, but we usually get a good day out combined with the rout around the stockists racks.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2005)

No. Four (and last) of a requested group, this time in Ash, and the end of a battle with an oddment of Lime that had some rather persistent outer shakes that kept chasing me toward the centre.




Ash (300mm)




Lime (200mm)


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2005)

Could not resist this piece of Ash before I set about sorting the wood stocks.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2005)

Bowl Gouge and I are finally coming to an understanding with the grinder and bits of spinning wood.








Beech (250mm)


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2005)

Been tidying some of the offcuts:




Cherry (100mm)

And another piece of Sycamore that was in the way.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2005)

Just managing the withdrawl symptoms whilst trying to catch up on other tasks.





Birch (210mm)


----------



## MikeW (26 Jul 2005)

CHJ":1inyv2d1 said:


> ...And another piece of Sycamore that was in the way.


This is just a lovely piece and done very well!

Thank you. Mike


----------



## MikeW (26 Jul 2005)

OK, Ok. Still can't convince you know who to post, so here's one of two I gave my mom for mother's day this year.

The other is a little vase from some Swiss Pear. But I didn't get a picture. I'll try to remember to take the camera this weekend.

This is a piece of wood from the firewood pile. Hard as rock and was split pretty good. I stopped when it started to vibrate too much.

I liked it if for nothing other than the connective tissues still intact in some of the cracks.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2005)

*Mike*, I can still feel the tension created every time you approached that for 'just a bit more' out of the middle. I have a couple of pieces of Laburnum and a lot of Yew with similar character that I am trying to work up enough courage to tackle.


----------



## trevtheturner (26 Jul 2005)

Amazing what you can find in the firewood pile! I must have a scavenge in mine.

Lovely job, Mike, and I can understand why you didn't want to put that piece of wood on the fire. :wink: 

I'm sure you can use your persuasive powers to convince you know who to post. I certainly would like to see pics of some of her work.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## MikeW (26 Jul 2005)

Hi Chas,

In the upper picture the crack that radiates from the heart and goes up over the rim to the upper left can also be seen in the lower picture at the upp right and you can see it goes down inside.

It was that crack, owing the the heavily undercut rim (can't see it in the pictures, though you can sorta in the upper pic) that was causing the wobble. It was trying to come apart there. I could actually see it separating. So I slowed the lathe down to its lowest rpm and finished it then.

This is a piece of Walnut from a tree we took down several years ago. Most of the rest of it is spalted, some very light in color. Hard to imagine it was from the same tree.

Dina says she's going to have me show her how to post, so she'll likely have something up here tonight or tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2005)

Repeat performance, "can you do one like that for ..." you know the rest.




Birch (220mm dia)


----------



## CHJ (1 Aug 2005)

A whole weekend away from the lathe, came back with some new projects in mind, thought I had better post something to keep *Alf's* brain from freezing first.





Just need to manufacture the shiny bits now to go in the ends.

The Split Ash logcontinued to produce longitudinal cracks so it has been cleaved into smaller segments, these are being rough turned as is and microwaved to remove the bulk of the remaining moisture before finnish turning. A few more to go and a companion set of smaller ones for some homemade miniature turning tools thanks to hands on inspection of *Grahams* collection.

And of course there just had to be another bowl.




Birch (210mm dia)


----------



## DaveL (1 Aug 2005)

Chas, 

Nice handles , is that copper pipe that you have used for the ferrules?


----------



## CHJ (1 Aug 2005)

DaveL":nrosh26l said:


> Chas,
> 
> Nice handles , is that copper pipe that you have used for the ferrules?



Actually a 22mm end fed solder connector, parted off in the middle once fitted to first handle with a 30thou. wide (45 yr.old) HSS parting tool I had to hand from my metal working tool kit.


----------



## CHJ (11 Aug 2005)

A couple of visitor demo pieces.




Sycamore


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2005)

Three more pieces,
A requested Potpourri bowl for a visitor.




and a couple of trial pieces to keep my hand in.




Spalted Sycamore Platter (300mm)




Spalted Lime (300mm)
Not really a suitable wood for anything taking much handling or abuse as it is rather soft and marks easily with a fingernail. (Will recover if subjected to water/damp cloth treatment).


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2005)

You're getting some great shapes Chas... just luv those clean cut beads...


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2005)

oldsoke":1ycxoest said:


> You're getting some great shapes Chas... just luv those clean cut beads...



Just a 1/2" flat skew *Graham*, I don't have any preformed scrapers, and a fair bit of an 80grit gouge on the Lime I'm afraid because it was so soft it cut more like Balsa wood.


----------



## trevtheturner (25 Aug 2005)

Nice work, Chas.

So where is all that spalted coming from then? :wink: 

I'm away to Ockenden's in the morning.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (25 Aug 2005)

trevtheturner":3qi8qjhl said:


> Nice work, Chas.
> 
> So where is all that spalted coming from then? :wink:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the first small one is the last piece some Guy in Herefordshire gave me, the other two from Ockenden's. 
So far the most reliably consistent blanks/timber have been from Ockendens and Yandles in Somerset.

Leave some for me will you, although it is going to be at least another couple of weeks before I can make a trip, have a short detour to Dumfries area all next week to fit in and my current guests don't leave 'till Sunday.


----------



## trevtheturner (25 Aug 2005)

There should be plenty left for you, if Ockenden's usual stock is anything to go by. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2005)

trevtheturner":x98uj08l said:


> There should be plenty left for you, if Ockenden's usual stock is anything to go by. :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Trev.



Come on then *Trevor* it's more than 24hrs :!: , what did you haul :?: , where's the finished items :?: :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2005)

Trying to drown my sorrows at having to leave about 40 cu ft of Sycamore (January storm victim) that was offered *FREE* whilst in Scotland because I had no way of slabbing it (or transporting it for that matter) I spent the day in the Lathe Shed "Creating More Sawdust" as the LOML who kept arriving with the coffee puts it.




Thought I would post that to show some of the results so far of the upgrading of the shed.

LOML now has one serving platter with a wipe clean oil finish and is intent on finding some suitable wood on Friday for Salad Bowls etc. to go with it. :lol: 




(Sycamore)


----------



## trevtheturner (5 Sep 2005)

Chas,

Some nice big chunks of olivewood and myrtle, together with some bowl blanks of sassafras and onangkol, plus some ebony, zebrano and padauk.

No finished items yet - but there's no rush! :wink: I have cut about 60 pen blanks from ebony, padauk and zebrano - as one or two people have already asked me if I will have pens available for Christmas presents. :roll: Don't really want to think about the festive season at all, yet, but I will enjoy making the pens in due course.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2005)

trevtheturner":333x3a7d said:


> Chas,
> 
> Some nice big chunks of olivewood and myrtle, together with some bowl blanks of sassafras and onangkol, plus some ebony, zebrano and padauk.
> 
> ...snip..Trev.


Await with interest your output of the exotics, I'm afraid I am in the throws of satisfying orders at the moment, did not think of getting into the marketing line but as it is paying for some of my wood costs and additional tools (a day out Yandles has to be justified after all) I feel a couple of days can be spared. This is the start of the latest batch.




A start on set of coasters in Beech, (oil finish not complete)




A fruit bowl in Tulip Wood for export (total of 3 required)




A kitchen Chopping Board in Sycamore, food safe oil finish.

And something for TLOML whilst waiting for oil finishes to dry.




A Trinket Pot in Yew.


----------



## DaveL (13 Sep 2005)

Chas, 

I think making your own tuits is cheating. [-X 

Once again you have found timber with grain that is outstanding and your turning makes the most of it. Very nice work. =D> 
 
Repeat every 10 minutes:- I don't have _room_ for a lathe.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2005)

DaveL":1gjri1q7 said:


> Chas,
> I think making your own tuits is cheating. [-X


It's OK, Local Production Police have that covered, they are for someone else. :lol: 


DaveL":1gjri1q7 said:


> Once again you have found timber with grain that is outstanding and your turning makes the most of it. Very nice work. =D>


 Thanks *Dave*, As anyone who has met me will know, I have an enthusiastic Production Manager who has a lot to do with Material Control \/ 
 


DaveL":1gjri1q7 said:


> Repeat every 10 minutes:- I don't have _room_ for a lathe.


 Oh yes you do, *Oh yes you do,**Oh Yes You Do,Oh Yes You Do *:twisted:


----------



## La Truciolara (13 Sep 2005)

*CHJ*
Now that you have experimented all sorts of large bowls, why don't you give it a trial to small and very thin ones?


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2005)

Another Order completed:








Spalted Sycamore potpourri dish.

And one speculative that is deemed to "Busy" by the Quality Control Department, I must say I tend to agree, no doubt someone will lay claim to it eventually.




Spalted Beech.


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2005)

Just another good old staple, but at least it is getting me used to keeping the face flat and the dimensioning tight. (only 6 more to go of a similar pattern)




Sycamore base (300mm dia.) oiled finish.

*EDIT:* Two more for the collection just to prove the shape is repeatable. (250 & 300mm)


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2005)

Another piece of Sycamore gets the treatment.


----------



## SVB (16 Sep 2005)

Hello,

I thought I would introduce myself as I am another one of the folks turning (sorry!) the Cotswolds into shavings. I have been turning since October last year so I am now getting to the point of realising how much I don't know. Still, it is always fun, even the items that end up as firewood!

I have been lurking in the other forums until now as I have decided to replace my 6x8 shed with a brick built workshop so while the planners and builders are doing their stuff I am dreaming about the new paradise I will have - see where I have been until now:







To keep with the tradition of this thread, I also enjoy faceplate turning. This is a 12" dia platter I turned recently as a house warming gift (the legs are ebony).






At the other end of the scale, in the spring I attended a club organised 'hands-on' day with Ian Wilkie and did some smaller stuff:






Good fun!

Anyway - nice to meet you all am I look forward to the info / banter in this forum!

Simon.


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2005)

Hi *Simon*, Glad to here from someone just over the other side of the hill, I like the feet on the bowl, makes for a 'lighter' look.
You certainly have been struggling for room, must have taken some determination to persevere with such limited conditions, very glad that you find turning satisfying enough to warrant upgrading your workshop facilities, I don't envy you going through the hoops with planning etc.

I was fortunate to have existing buildings on my plot that just needed an increase in security and comfort levels.


----------



## CHJ (17 Sep 2005)

This piece of Yew was a hard as nails, in fact I think you would be pushed to drive a nail in it.





This smaller piece of Yew cut like butter.









Spalted Beech


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2005)

Another piece emerges from the shavings and sanding dust.
Eccentric turning via wooden auxiliary jaws remounted with 10mm offset.








Yew (150mm dia)


----------



## CHJ (25 Sep 2005)

A couple more items, both 300mm dia. the Biscuit plate is from the same Sycamore "blank" as a previous Cheese Platter so that the colour and Grain match.


 _click on image for larger view_

(That is the third 300mm X 50mm blank that has been hand resawn to achieve the appropriate thickness material)

and two more smaller 220mm dia. Beech Biscuit Plates.


 _click on image for larger view_


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2005)

Another Potpourri dish, & the results of making a ruddy dusty mess of the workshop. 


 

 _click on image for larger view_
Spalted Beech (230mm dia.) and Pau Rosa (172mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (30 Sep 2005)

Two items, the results of this afternoon in the shed and walking out of a Shropshire wood yard with just one piece of wood yesterday. (Thats a first)


 

 _click on image for larger view_
Cheese Platter and matching Biscuit Plate in Cherry (260mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2005)

Results of this mornings fiddling. 
Popularity with TTSBO, 6. fellow consorts of TTSBO 1.


 _click on image for larger view_
Beech Coasters (TTSBO, Those that should be obeyed)


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2005)

A few more offerings. _click on images for larger view_


 


Sycamore salad & fruit bowl.


 


Cedar of Lebanon pot & Yew Knife Handle. (local timber)


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2005)

_click on images for larger view_
Another Biscuit Platter to compliment a previous Cheese Board.


 
Sycamore (300mm)
And a series of small bowls in Cedar of Lebanon.


 

 



 

 

 

 
All the above made over a period of days whilst awaiting the wet wood to dry out in stages.
Made from Cedar from a wood pile such as this.


 
A local Lady farmer asked if any of the large pile of Cedar of Lebanon from limbs that had been lopped about two years ago was of any use to me, if so I was welcome to collect it along with some Laburnum and a Cherry Tree due for felling on last Friday and any Ash, Beech etc. logs from her woodland that I cared to have before they found their way to the firewood pile.
As she indicated various members of two generations of her family have fond memories of playing in the Cedar tree I have made the items for her to distribute as mementoes.
Slowly introducing them to centrally heated conditions in the hope that they resist the urge to split open.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2005)

This weeks contribution: _click on images for larger view_


 


Sycamore Salad bowl (oiled) Finally got round to tidying up where I have been.


 Sycamore Salad Bowl (oiled)


 Ash Serving bowl (oiled)


 Two more Beech Coasters


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2005)

Three more for the collection: _click on images for larger view_


 

 


Cedar of Lebanon Salad bowl, Sycamore Serving Plate & another Yew Knife Handle.

Cedar From this block was wet turned to 8mm, heated in Microwave to encourage obvious wet dispersal, air dried indoors for 4 days and finished to 4mm. (first coat only of oil applied at this picture stage)


----------



## DaveL (29 Oct 2005)

Chas, 

Once again very nice!  

I love to see the rough section of tree and the finished item, that wonderful gain pattern hiding in there waiting for you to expose it. :shock:


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2005)

DaveL":hkgxiyq8 said:


> Chas,
> 
> Once again very nice!
> 
> I love to see the rough section of tree and the finished item, that wonderful gain pattern hiding in there waiting for you to expose it. :shock:



Thanks *Dave*, the amount of preparation work with axe and hand plane (tailed) to get it balanced enough to spin safely takes nearly as long as the turning and does nothing to improve the growing mound of 'wood bits' that are collecting as 'too good to throw'


----------



## Waka (29 Oct 2005)

chas

What can I say, all very nicely done. Where did you get your cheese platter insert from?


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2005)

Waka":cccqwzbf said:


> chas
> 
> What can I say, all very nicely done. Where did you get your cheese platter insert from?



Thanks *Waka*, Picked them up from Yandles, they seem to be reasonable on price especially on show days. Axminster also do them but a few coppers more.

Having said that Yandles had not replaced their stock last week when we called in so shelves were bare.


----------



## Waka (29 Oct 2005)

Thanks Chas, I'll trawl the sites


----------



## CHJ (30 Oct 2005)

Todays contribution: _click on images for larger view_


 


Ash Salad bowl (oiled)


----------



## CHJ (3 Nov 2005)

Two more leave the shed: _click on images for larger view_


 


Trinket Pot in Bubinga. (Melamine Laquer)



 
A Knotty exercise in Beech.


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2005)

Todays Play: _click on images for larger view_


 


Spalted Beech. (280mm) 


 
Tulip Tree plate. (250mm)


----------



## Unlucky Alf (8 Nov 2005)

Sorry Chas but could you please stop posting pictures of your work. A couple of weeks ago I started looking at this forum hoping to get some tips on a planer/thicknesser, which I really need. Now, having seen this thread I really want to get a lathe. Unfortunately I can't afford both at the moment :x 

Seriously though, you have created some lovely pieces of work, congratulations. I particularly like the cherry biscuit plate and cheese platter.


--------------
Simon


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2005)

Unlucky Alf":271mg5t1 said:


> Sorry Chas but could you please stop posting pictures of your work. A couple of weeks ago I started looking at this forum hoping to get some tips on a planer/thicknesser, which I really need. Now, having seen this thread I really want to get a lathe. Unfortunately I can't afford both at the moment :x
> 
> Seriously though, you have created some lovely pieces of work, congratulations. I particularly like the cherry biscuit plate and cheese platter.
> 
> ...



Be warned *Simon*, if a lathe makes it into your workshop you may find that other equipments take on a supporting roll only, my thicknesser gets most use now just truing a face of turning blanks.
I have become thoroughly addicted to the creation of 'round spinney things' as someone has been known to refer to them. I do not expect that I will ever develope the skills that are shown in the exhibits to be seen at the craft shows but I think that there are many years of enjoyment still to come exploring the beauty hidden in a piece of wood.

The cherry came from a 25mm thick board offcut that I found in a woodyard, the grain patterning was far more pronounced than I expected due to the section of cut, I did not know if I liked it at first (a bit busy) but the recipient of the set burst into tears when she opened the giftwrap so I guess it hit the spot.


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2005)

Four more for the collection: _click on images for larger view_


 

 

 
Cedar of Lebanon Salad bowls and Potpourri pot.




Spalted Beech dish.


----------



## MikeW (13 Nov 2005)

Hey Chas...been a while since I've revisted this thread. Wonderful things have been spinning their way out of your shop I see!

Simply great stuff.

Thank you--Mike


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2005)

MikeW":2x4invw6 said:


> Hey Chas...been a while since I've revisted this thread. Wonderful things have been spinning their way out of your shop I see!
> 
> Simply great stuff.
> 
> Thank you--Mike



Thanks *Mike*, feel a bit embarrassed keep posting my basic turning seeing how accomplished other people are at it but as there have been some 4600 views of the thread (not all mine :lol: ) I guess someone is interested.


----------



## Waka (13 Nov 2005)

Chas

keep posting, it makes me jealous but i enjoy looking at your work.

Oh by the way where do you get BASIC turning from?


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2005)

Waka":2vb01qmw said:


> Chas
> 
> keep posting, it makes me jealous but i enjoy looking at your work.
> 
> Oh by the way where do you get BASIC turning from?



Thanks for the interest *Waka*, re basic? well it is all simple forms & done with the minimum of tools and cheap and cheerful equipment (apart from dust safety/extraction that is) and I am a long way from very thin walled green turning or exotic offcentre shapes etc.


----------



## CHJ (13 Nov 2005)

A bit more "Art" in this ones rolled edge today. _click on images for larger view_


 

 

 
Zebrano Dish 310 mm dia.


----------



## Waka (14 Nov 2005)

Chas

Another masterpiece, that Zebrano is certainly nice looking, well done.

Just as a point of interest what do you do with all the pieces?


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Nov 2005)

Chas,

Very nice indeed. I love the look of Zebrano, but not the smell!!

Taffy


----------



## CHJ (14 Nov 2005)

Waka":cx8q14jf said:


> ...snip...Just as a point of interest what do you do with all the pieces?



Well apart from filling the dinning room with the spares, (rapidly coming close to being designated a store room) several are in regular use for food serving, and, as I suspect is the same for other turners, any spare shelf or niche somewhere now has a sample full of potpourri, nuts, sweets or fruit or just as a decoration.

Quite a few of the pieces have gone as gifts or been claimed by other people as indicated in the Gallery link below by a star, main problem now is that as they spread far and wide I am starting to get requests for repeats, although this boosts the ego somewhat and gets back some of my material costs I am a little wary that it could become a chore if it goes too far.
I get most pleasure from picking a piece of wood and working it 'as I see it’ so to speak without the constraints of following set dimensions or pattern, sometimes it works better than others, but it is the freedom to do my own thing that gives me the most pleasure.


----------



## Waka (14 Nov 2005)

Chas":2r4s3l80 said:


> I get most pleasure from picking a piece of wood and working it 'as I see it’ so to speak without the constraints of following set dimensions or pattern, sometimes it works better than others, but it is the freedom to do my own thing that gives me the most pleasure.



Here here


----------



## CHJ (14 Nov 2005)

Taffy Turner":2gd29q70 said:


> Chas,
> 
> Very nice indeed. I love the look of Zebrano, but not the smell!!
> 
> Taffy



Funnily enough *Taffy* this slab has little to no smell at all, don't know if it is because it is 50% sapwood (seconds), or that the wormholes in the sapwood have pre-ventilated it :lol:, but at roughly £7.50 a cu ft. it was too good to leave in the woodyard.


----------



## trevtheturner (15 Nov 2005)

Within a few months of starting turning, my house was becoming pretty full of round wooden things in various shapes, sizes, and colours (bowls, platters, weed pots/bud vases, pot-pourri bowls with lids, banksia candlesticks, 40 & 100 year calendars, etc., etc.). So much so that just about everybody that came to the house left with a piece of wood, and still do. But it's pretty much under control now with just a few useful and select items retained.

Because it is my hobby I don't generally sell anything (apart from a few pens I am making now for Christmas gifts) and I politely decline all requests to undertake commissions - simply because I just want the freedom to enjoy it as I choose. The pleasure of seeing peoples faces when they are unexpectedly given something that they are looking at and admiring is an added satisfaction.  But the best bits are still indoors! :wink: 

(The 100 year calendars ain't much good as presents for elderly aunts, though!) :roll: :roll: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (15 Nov 2005)

Working my way down the slab. _click on image for larger view_


 
Zebrano 310 mm dia.


----------



## Waka (16 Nov 2005)

Chas

Any chance of you changing post title from Smal steps to large ones :lol: 

How do you get under the lip on the Zebrano bowl? BTW looks very impressive, if I get time this time home I'm going to dedicate some ti,me to the lathe, after all your projects give me ideas.


----------



## Taffy Turner (16 Nov 2005)

Waka,

I don't know how Chas undercuts his bowl rims, but I do mine using a Robert Sorby Hollowmaster - see link below for picture.

http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=9968 

It is possible to do it using a bowl gouge, but you are in SERIOUS danger of an almighty catch. I have done a few using the gouge, but the hollowmaster is a lot less nerve racking. It does take longer though, as you can only take small cuts with the Hollowmaster.

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (16 Nov 2005)

Waka":2r26lla8 said:


> ...snip...How do you get under the lip on the Zebrano bowl?


Not having a great selection of tools in essence I cheat. I come back as far as possible towards the edge with a bowl gauge then use a 10mm/3/8" round nosed scraper to get as close to 90deg as possible then I shear scrape with a notched bowl scraper and then if I think it needs relieving behind the inside rim I use some 80Gauge fabric backed abrasive rolled into the appropriate diameter to sand the recess.

Perhaps one day a Hollowmaster as mentioned by *Taffy*or the equivalent will make its way into the tool rack but I'm afraid at the moment it has to join the list along with a the Bandsaw, Bowl Blank Saver and one or two more items that are fighting for access to the piggy bank.



Waka":2r26lla8 said:


> ...snip...your projects give me ideas.


Well if they do I am more than pleased, I spend most of my time at shows, craft fairs and outlets noting how others have tackled a piece and filing away a shape or idea for when the right bit of wood is at hand.


----------



## CHJ (16 Nov 2005)

_click on images for larger view_


 

 
Yew & Beech (Mahogany Insert ) Trinket Boxes (213 & 97 mm dia respectively)


----------



## trevtheturner (17 Nov 2005)

I use the Munro hollowing tool for undercutting and other difficult to access internal cutting. It is an excellent bit of kit which, with its adjustable cutter, allows anything from very aggressive cutting, useful for shifting a large quantity of wood from a wet turning, to very fine finishing cutting on dry hardwoods, without any danger of catching. Expensive at £160, but quality and worth the money in the long term.

The bowl blank saver you mention, *Chas*, is that the Kel McNaughton system? I was looking at that, because of the horrendous waste when bowl turning, but it needs a lathe with a minimum 2hp motor. Unfortunately my lathe is only 1hp.

Does anybody know of a bowl saver system that will function satisfactorily with just a 1hp lathe?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Waka (17 Nov 2005)

Gary/Chas

Thanks for the info, might look into getting the RS HM. My turning tools at present are a very cheap set that I got when the lathe was purchased, 59 GBP for the set if I'm not mistaken from Axminster.

I've not really had much of a problem with this set, but have been thinking about upgrading, but really not too sure what to go for, there seems to be so many out there and the price range is huge. 

Any recommendations.

If I knew what a bowl saver was I'd be able to answer Trev's question, isn't ignorance bliss?


----------



## cd (17 Nov 2005)

Waka":a1yd9uz9 said:


> If I knew what a bowl saver was I'd be able to answer Trev's question, isn't ignorance bliss?



This page shows one being used much better than I could explain
http://www.enter.net/%7Eultradad/bowlcoring.html



> Does anybody know of a bowl saver system that will function satisfactorily with just a 1hp lathe??



Can't help with that Trev I've never used one.

cd


----------



## Taffy Turner (17 Nov 2005)

Waka":2t4a1izl said:


> Any recommendations.



Waka,

My personal favorites are the Crown PM range. They are a little bit more expensive, but they hold an edge for ages - much longer than conventional HSS. Means less time sharpening and more time turning.

I recently bought a couple of Ashley Isles tools, and I am quite impressed with them too.

I personally am not a huge fan of Robert Sorby. Their tools are more expensive than just about anyone else, and in my opinion the extra cost does not reflect in better quality - in fact, the RS tools I have got seem to require sharpening more than most.

A big factor in my opinion is the handles. It is worth going to a show (Yandles is excellent for this is most of the manufacturers are represented) and trying the various makes in your hand to see which feels right to you. In my opinion, most manufacturers don't make their handles long enough (especially on scrapers), so I have started making my own. That way I can make them as long as I want, but keep the diameter small, as I have small hands.

I think as long as you stick with one of the well known brands, I don't think you can go far wrong as far as quality of the steel goes. Why not save yourself a few quid and by a set of un-handled tools and turn your own handles - good practice in using the skew!

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (17 Nov 2005)

trevtheturner":2wp8sfzu said:


> ...snip..
> The bowl blank saver you mention, *Chas*, is that the Kel McNaughton system? I was looking at that, because of the horrendous waste when bowl turning, but it needs a lathe with a minimum 2hp motor. Unfortunately my lathe is only 1hp.
> 
> Does anybody know of a bowl saver system that will function satisfactorily with just a 1hp lathe?
> ...



Thats the one *Trevor*, Having seen this in action some time ago and watched the very short demo video several times I cannot see why the HP is critical for amateur use, not for the mini and standard set anyway. 

Admittedly I would not expect to be able go at it as aggressively as is shown on the video with a smaller motor but as there should be no binding if used as demonstrated I think it should be OK with a little patience.

What few write-ups I have seen put a great deal of onus on speed as a means of justifying short time expenditure against wood costs or production time lost by a professional. This indeed would require an adequate HP especially the large version for 18" bowls.

My lathe has an even smaller motor than yours at just 550W and I can indeed stall it on anything over 250mm if I am too brutal but I find that it removes material fast enough for me. I have straight parted 280 mm diameter to a depth of 100mm with a diamond shaped straight parting tool so I do not see the Kel tool being much more demanding.

Getting the angles correct so as not to break out of the bottom is another matter though.
:wink:


----------



## trevtheturner (18 Nov 2005)

*Chas,*

I have looked at the demo. on the link below, provided by *cd (thanks), *

http://www.enter.net/%7Eultradad/bowlcoring.html

where it is suggested that you don't need force or a lot of power for the McNaughton bowl corer, but I saw that he was using a Poolewood 2hp lathe. Looking at the author's review of that lathe on his site, I noted there that he stalled his 2hp lathe using the medium cutter! In addition to Hegner's advice, that pretty much convinces me that my 1hp lathe wouldn't cope! The skinflint in me says don't risk it until I know more!

*Waka,*

I go along with what *Gary* says about turning tools, with the exception of the Crown PM range which I have yet to try. I started with some Henry Taylor tools and have since added tools from Crown, Hamlet and Sorby. All are HSS and are fine. So it is probably just a matter of choice and what suits you really - any of the established, well-known makes are okay but, as Gary says, look at the handles. I detest heavily lacquered handles and the first thing I do is sand them back to a matt finish - they don't look so nice then but the grip in my hand is far better. I, too, now buy unhandled tools wherever possible because I have large hands so I make my own handles, chunkier and longer than those normally supplied.

If your existing tools are HSS, which no doubt they are, it might be worth trying just one of the Crown PM range?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Waka (18 Nov 2005)

Gary/Trev

Thanks for the tool recommendations, I'll have a look on the web. I'll be at Yandles next year and have a try to see what I favour.


----------



## CHJ (18 Nov 2005)

*Waka*, I started with a cheap Perform set from Axminster.
Apart from the handles not being the most comfortable in use they have not been bad enough to force a rework and the steel in them holds its edge on a par with other brands I have bought.

I would say use what you have until you see a need for a particular task that you are having a job mastering then go out and look at the racks for a tool that looks the right shape and feels balanced in your hands.

I have some crown tools that tend to have smaller handles and steel but are fine and very well balanced in use.

If given a choice I now buy the Hamlet brand as I find the slightly larger format (steel/handles balance) more to my liking.


----------



## Taffy Turner (18 Nov 2005)

Waka":10k993o3 said:


> Gary/Trev
> 
> Thanks for the tool recommendations, I'll have a look on the web. I'll be at Yandles next year and have a try to see what I favour.



If you do go to Yandles, Crown normally have one of their reps there. He is very helpful, and if you are buying several tools, will often give you an extra discount on top of the already discounted price.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Waka (18 Nov 2005)

Chas":1o3gzius said:


> I started with a cheap Perform set from Axminster.



Chas 

Thats the set I have, I find that they don't hold their sharpness for to long, mind you that could be my sharpening technique. As these work after a fashion I'm in no real hurry to spend, I just wnat to make sure i get the best for my buck that suits me.

Thanks agai for all the advice, I should be turning in about a week, standby for results.


----------



## trevtheturner (18 Nov 2005)

Waka,

What do you use for sharpening your tools, and do you use a jig?

Oh, and see you all at Yandles in the Spring then? :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Waka (18 Nov 2005)

trevtheturner":35ionllp said:


> Waka,
> 
> What do you use for sharpening your tools, and do you use a jig?
> 
> ...



At the moment I use the Axminster slow speed grinder with the Sorby jig. But the Tormek is waiting for me at home with all the required jigs, so I.m hoping I'll get a better edge on the tools.

I'll be at the show, see you there.


----------



## CHJ (18 Nov 2005)

Waka":3mwqq9so said:


> At the moment I use the Axminster slow speed grinder with the Sorby jig. But the Tormek is waiting for me at home with all the required jigs, so I.m hoping I'll get a better edge on the tools.
> 
> .snip..



*Waka*, I think you may find using the tormek has its limitations with the smaller profile HSS tools in that you will tend to groove the soft stone very easily and spend more time dressing the stone for blade use than any benifit gained from refined edges on turning scrapers or gouges.

I find that extended length between sharpenings is not an advantage to me, I get better reults with just a quick caress on the wheel on a regular basis which means I have a better edge without the temptation to prolong edge use beyond optimum.

A very light pass over the blue wheel takes seconds and produces a very keen edge.


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2005)

_click on images for larger view_


 

 
Beech Coasters and half a dozen Trinket Boxes in Purple Heart (one is being all coy at the back)


----------



## CHJ (29 Nov 2005)

_click on images for larger view_


 

 


_______Brown Oak and Ash Cheese boards ______________ Ash Plates (~ 300mm dia)




 

 


Ash & Mahogany Knife Handles. ______________Zebrano Bowls (300mm dia)


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2005)

_click on images for larger view_


 
Beech, harvested 22 days ago and 'Meths' Dried. 

Anyone any ideas on the Colour Shading, is it from original differing moisture/nutrient levels between core and outer wood?

Or my doing from uneven Alcohol penetration causing differing drying speeds (i.e. more soak time needed)
Original stock 210mm dia. Bowls from the two halves of same log.

No problem whatever it is, just looking for guidance for future in case I need to avoid colour variation. It was not evident in the partially turned blank.


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Dec 2005)

Chas,

I have turned a lot of Beech (my neighbor had a huge Beech tree which came down in a storm). 

In my experience it can be a funny timber colour - wise. Some pieces were completely uniform, others showed marked colour variations, which I found surprising as they had all come from the same tree. I can only assume that the differences were down to sap / sugar levels as per your comments in one of the other posts.

I also left some of the wood outside in contact with the ground. Again, some of this spalted beautifully, some didn't spalt at all, and some went rotten very quickly.

In conclusion, I can't help you with an explanation for your colour variations, just offer some reassurance that it is not unusual.

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the response *Gary*, I was coming to the conclusion that it was natural after making a study of the exposed growth ring layers.


----------



## CHJ (2 Dec 2005)

Just Playing. _click on image for larger view_


 
Cedar of Lebanon (100mm high).


----------



## DaveL (3 Dec 2005)

CHJ":2ymio8hr said:


> Just Playing.


Just love the results, Chas you do have a good supply of nice timber and are producing lots of nice things.


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Dec 2005)

'Tis not much good empty though, *Chas* :roll: :lol: :lol:

Fill her up! :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2005)

trevtheturner":18z7mu1t said:


> 'Tis not much good empty though, *Chas* :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fill her up! :wink:
> 
> ...



Seeing as you insist *Trevor*, although it is a little early in the day for me.  
But with the Rugby just starting I might force it down instead of my usual Boddies: 
_click on image for larger view_


----------



## trevtheturner (3 Dec 2005)

Excellent, *Chas*! =D> 

Now that does look good. Really, really good. :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## wizer (3 Dec 2005)

Smashing work Chas. I love seeing your turnings... keep them coming!


----------



## ctb (4 Dec 2005)

Aahh an Islay, a very fine choice indeed, have you tried the Ardbeg.


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2005)

ctb":19nb52q3 said:


> Aahh an Islay, a very fine choice indeed, have you tried the Ardbeg.


Not as yet, I have some Laphroig (Same distillery manager I believe).
I stock up on my sprits as I travel in Germany/France, wherever the price is is a little more pension friendly, so specifics/limited availabilty 17 year olds are hard to find.
We usually manage a 'Trial extravigance' when in Dumfries area but drinking partners are not 'Islay' inclined.


----------



## CHJ (4 Dec 2005)

Chocolate Ripple: _click on image for larger view_



Chestnut, (190mm dia)


----------



## dedee (5 Dec 2005)

Chas, nice idea to use the mirror. Lovely piece.

Going back to your whisky goblet. Does the cedar of lebanon not taint the whisky somewhat? 


Andy


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2005)

dedee":n5piy2w7 said:


> Chas, nice idea to use the mirror. Lovely piece.


Thanks, the production manager picked the wood and style, I just butchered it. Can't claim original idea on mirror, seen it used elsewhere.


dedee":n5piy2w7 said:


> Going back to your whisky goblet. Does the cedar of lebanon not taint the whisky somewhat?
> Andy


Funnily enough this Cedar of Lebanon has very little 'aroma', certainly not evident when dried. It was sealed with Chestnuts melamine sealer (3 coats on top of sanding sealer and no sign of wetting the wood)

The wood comes from a two+ year old wood pile, the result of a 'small' 600mm+ dia. branch falling victim to a storm.


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2005)

_click on images for larger view_



Hazel, Turned from the same batch of 'Meths' dried blanks as item below which was turned on the 19 Nov. but has been further dried in centrally heated room at less than 50% humidity. Hard as nails and really difficult to cut without sharp tools and just the right angle of approach.





These blanks (12mm walls) each lost in excess of 250 grams of moisture in less than 20 days.


----------



## Jez (6 Dec 2005)

they all look amazing

have you ever tryed turning a wet peice of wood then letting it warp/cup ?

i saw that effect on a video and it looked really good


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2005)

Jez":3qxajqo9 said:


> they all look amazing
> 
> have you ever tryed turning a wet peice of wood then letting it warp/cup ?
> 
> i saw that effect on a video and it looked really good



Not tried any of that sort of artistic stuff yet, not sure how I feel about something that looks like it has 'Gone Wrong', am still trying to get things to stay in a 'predictable outcome' zone. 

I don't understand how a badly constructed recycled wood shed can win a prestigious prize either for that matter, so what do I know.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (9 Dec 2005)

Please pardon the intrusion. I am new to this forum and have been reading a lot of the postings.

I see several references to soaking in "Meths". Are you refereing to methylated Spirits? 

A lot of turners here in Canada and in the US are using Denatured alchohol. Is this a similar process?

The results are stunning to say the least.

Tom in Red Deer


----------



## Duiker (9 Dec 2005)

I'd like to know what "meth's drying" is too?


----------



## Oldflyer2 (9 Dec 2005)

Hi Duiker,

I know a bit about the process.

Rough turn wet wood, soak it in denatured alchohol for 24 to 48 hrs. Take it out and drip dry for a few hours. Then you wrap it in brown paper (paper grocery sack) and leave it for about two weeks. It should then be dry enough to turn and there should be little or no cracking or warping.

Here in Canada, denatured alchohol is both expensive and hard to find. I do not live close to the border so going to the US for it is not worth it.

If the lads in the UK are using Methylated Spirits with success then I might give it a go. You usually need up to 5 gallons depending on the size of the blank.

That is the theory anyhow.

Tom


----------



## Duiker (10 Dec 2005)

Hi Tom,

FIVE GALLONS! For one piece! That seems a whole load of spirit for one piece! I think I'll let nature take it's course.
Since posting this I did find another thread in the Turning forum (title gives it away) relating to this too. Give it a read.

Cheers and "welcome to the forum", (my wife is from Quebec so no Canadian gags ;-)

Mick


----------



## Oldflyer2 (10 Dec 2005)

Hi Mick,

Thanks for the welcome. I see some very nice pieces here in the gallery so I am sure I can learn a lot.

Wife is from Quebec ... eh.

Not much I can say as I imported a lass from North Yorkshire! Even her mother says that was my biggest mistake!

Oh well, at least I get some decent beer once a year on my holiday.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":25fg3aq7 said:


> Please pardon the intrusion. I am new to this forum and have been reading a lot of the postings.
> 
> I see several references to soaking in "Meths". Are you refereing to methylated Spirits?
> 
> ...



Yes one and the same process, denatured alcohol is not obtainable by the general public in the UK, a customs and excise licence is required and is generally only available to manufacturing companies who are subject to strict controls on it's product inclusion etc.

Methylated Spirit is ethyl alcohol denatured with methyl alcohol to prevent it's use as an alcoholic beverage, it usually also carries a purple dye to further discourage consumption.

This article describes the process David Smith

I find that part turned green blanks up to half inch in thickness require only two to three hours in the brew.

I have never had to use more than 5 litres (1-1/4 gal?) they dry out in approx 18-20 days. in centrally heated room.

Sorry for late reply to thread and inclusion of answers to other posts, have had long weekend away from the computer.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (11 Dec 2005)

Hi there,

Thanks for the reply. The five gallon part was from a lad that does vases 12 to 14in tall. Like you say, a few litres would do most of us.

I am familiar with Dave Smiths research. Denatured alchohol is just hard to come by and expensive. The alternative is much cheaper and easier to find. Since I do very little turning with wet wood, I haven't bothered so far. I'll have to give it a go now.

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## CHJ (11 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":2b1h3p19 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The five gallon part was from a lad that does vases 12 to 14in tall. Like you say, a few litres would do most of us.
> 
> ...



The trick with large items seems to be as Dave Smith says, put it in a robust polythene bag and nest it in shavings so that it takes minimal alcohol to cover it, don't know where the shavings are obtainable from though :wink:


----------



## Oldflyer2 (11 Dec 2005)

Have you ever noticed that almost every photo you see of someones shop , there is not a shaving in sight! For some it seems it would be a problem to fill a bag.

At the moment, my shop/garage has about 4inches of shavings on almost the entire floor. The machines share it with the car in winter. One snow covered car in a heated garage equals lots of water. The shavings soak it up. It gets constantly changed all winter, wet for dry. 

We have had a very mild winter here so far with little snow so it is not a large problem.

Next time I do a wet turning I am definately going to try that method.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2005)

Another piece of Home Cured Hazel: _click on image for larger view_




In future I will endeavor to finish turn any Green Hazel I get before it reaches full dryness. It is now very hard and brittle and shows a tendency to crack readily along radial lines if too much tool loading is applied.

The item turned on 19th of November at the point when it had stopped loosing moisture in a cool conservatory turned much easier, although it did move more whilst working.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (13 Dec 2005)

Hi Chas,

Another good result I see.

These questions have likely been asked a dozen times.

What do you used for a finish? Looked in your album ... very nice indeed.

Also, you made some cheeze plates earlier ... where did you get the stone part?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":bcolxp8w said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> Another good result I see.


We aim to keep up the reputation, heaven knows it needs supporting.



> These questions have likely been asked a dozen times.


No problem life is full of repeat performances.



> What do you used for a finish? Looked in your album ... very nice indeed.


In the main just cellulose sanding sealer and soft wax (Woodwax22), Plates and bowls intended for contact with cheese or wet salads I use Finishing oil (a blend of Tung and other oils and a food safe oil) This does mean that sliced tomatoes etc. will mark them but at least they do not absorb a great deal of moisture.
On trinket boxes etc that may be subjected to abrasion knocks etc. I use a melamine lacquer.
All from Chestnut



> Also, you made some cheeze plates earlier ... where did you get the stone part?


This is the type of thing I use, the green at least is sourced in Tiwan, mine did not come from this particular supplier but fromYandles (they don’ t have pic.) and were a little cheaper, but are available in several sources.



> Thanks
> Tom


You are welcome, I hope the above points you to the equivalents in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (13 Dec 2005)

Hi Chas, thanks for the answers.

Is it permissable for me to post a link to my website here? That is the easiest way for me to show a sample of the things I make.

There is no advertising there, but I do sell some of my pieces from time to time.

Tom


----------



## Alf (13 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":3py580fv said:


> Is it permissable for me to post a link to my website here?


Help yourself, Tom. Feel free to put a link to it in your profile too.  Oh, and welcome to the forum, btw.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Oldflyer2 (13 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Alf,

This is a sample of what I turn. The site is a mess and needs a lot of attention.. soon  

http://www.turningsinminiature.ca/myweb/

I hope the turnings pass your high standards.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":2aiux8bq said:


> Thanks for the welcome Alf,
> 
> This is a sample of what I turn. The site is a mess and needs a lot of attention.. soon
> 
> ...



Well *Tom*, they say all good things come in small packages and those are no exception, to attempt to match those I would need a whole new set of spectacles to start off the tool kit.

No doubt *Old Soak (graham)* will be along shortly to hold forth on things miniature with you.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (13 Dec 2005)

Hi Chas,

Actually Graham has some of my pieces, and I have some of his that he turned for me in October.

On our UK holiday this year we visited some of the wifes long lost friends in Peterborough and I had the chance to spend a few short hours (far too few) with Graham and his lovely wife.

Graham was happy to demonstrate his"speed demon" approach to turning.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dec 2005)

> No doubt *Old Soak *(graham) will be along shortly to hold forth on things miniature with you.



Now then Chas, just cos I brought umptynine litres of the red medicine back from a recent trip to France, there's no need to get personal :lol: 

:shock:


> "speed demon"


 that's about right... too old and decrepit to ride me motorbike I have to get the thrills in other ways :wink: 

No speculation please 8) 

Graham
aka OldSoke (Old Soak)


----------



## CHJ (14 Dec 2005)

oldsoke":3q6cjz10 said:


> > No doubt *Old Soak *(graham) will be along shortly to hold forth on things miniature with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a slip of the keyboard, Honest; *Graham*.  (could have sworn that I amended the preview... must be the whi.... checked the Gallery as well... must be getting old.... mutter... mutter...)

Why No Speculation :!: I find that is a significant part of the pleasure in the build up to the anticipation. After all Xmass is a coming :wink: .


----------



## CHJ (14 Dec 2005)

The Last Play in the Workshop before the hols.
_click on images for larger view_


 

 


______Spalted Beech__________Coloured Beech__________ Ash Knife Handle

Not Everything is as it would appear though. :ho2


----------



## Oldflyer2 (14 Dec 2005)

Hi Chas,

Nice turnings as usual ... do I detect a venture into the realm of the "little" people?

Tom


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2005)

Oldflyer2":12vehbiy said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> Nice turnings as usual ... do I detect a venture into the realm of the "little" people?
> 
> Tom



I do have a friend who keeps on about 1:12 scale items, she paints in oils at that scale.
Thought I would try my hand, somewhat further to go on the reduction front yet, need to get a few more of my bits of silver steel out of the scrap box and make a few scrapers etc., working with modified old screwdriver bits at the moment for the inner undercuts.
Takes nearly as long as a full sized bowl :shock:


----------



## Oldflyer2 (15 Dec 2005)

Hi Chas,

I know what you mean about the little guys taking time to make. The wee lamps I make take six to eight hours. The lampshades are turned from a solid piece of wood to less than 1/16 in (not many mil's) thickness. It takes about 1 1/2 hrs to make a shade and if it is going to go "poof" it will only do it in the last two or three minutes! I hate it when that happens!

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dec 2005)

As you know, Tom, those mini bobbins take hours to make :wink:


----------



## Oldflyer2 (16 Dec 2005)

Well, I watched you make the one I have. I know it can be done. You used no magnification of any kind. Do you think I can make one of those little pippers?(oops ... outside voice!)

I have tried 5 times now ... nothing but dust! I didn't mention it before as you were the teacher  I will try again when my shoulder is better. I will ... I will.

By the way, I did do one of those captive ring goblets you showed me ... at breakneck speed  ... the ring survived! The goblet died a viscious death.  

Yup, mini's are sure fun  

Tom


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2006)

Back with the "Round Spinney Things" again: _click on image for larger view_



A bit of Hazel that has got rid of a Meths hangover over the holidays.
This was a follow-on to this mornings session turning some Green Cherry blanks for the Meths tub, fingers crossed that they behave themselves.


----------



## ikd (12 Jan 2006)

Have you thought about getting one of these to use with your photographs.







Place a couple (or more) angle poise lamps on either side for lighting. The 'soft box' diffuses the light and if done correctly should remove harsh shadows and give more even light. Especially useful if you want to show off your excellent work in a portfolio to customers.

Just a thought, or tell me to mind my own business :wink: [-X


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2006)

Hi *Ian*, I have been looking at ways of trying to do a better job with something I can leave assembled somewhere.
I know that the lighting and presentation is appalling.
I was an avid photographer for many years and have several Film SLRs and a whole raft of lenses, tripods etc. 
The whole picture quality, stills presentation thing went to pot when I decided to go for a reasonable digital video camera that had a stills facility that was not the best but adequate for 'snapshots' rather than lug the the SLR's around.

I really need to get some new spotlight bulbs or drag out my remote flash units and slave them from the camera flash but I guess I am just being lazy.

A portfolio is not likely to happen, I have already got orders that will take me several months to complete if they are not to become a chore instead of a relaxing hobby.


----------



## CHJ (17 Jan 2006)

A couple more small Hazel creations _click on images for larger view_


----------



## Dickymint (17 Jan 2006)

oldsoke":2iecf0g1 said:


> Chas... yew....luvly... it has to be one of me favourites... so forgiving and beautiful... stays pretty stable once dried
> 
> Dis u see alf's link to a log sled for the bandsaw?



Hi, does any one know where this log sled was posted on the forum?

Thanks,

Dicky Mint


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2006)

Hi Dicky... can't remember the original but did a google on Bandsaw log sled...
one example: http://users.goldengate.net/~kbrady/LogSled.html


----------



## Dickymint (18 Jan 2006)

oldsoke":28hd3fu7 said:


> Hi Dicky... can't remember the original but did a google on Bandsaw log sled...
> one example: http://users.goldengate.net/~kbrady/LogSled.html



Thank's for the steer Oldsoke!

Your response is "beyond the call of duty", but very welcome non the less.

Cheers,

Dicky Mint.


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2006)

Salad for Tea, whats happend to those dishes you were going to make :?: 



 _click on image for larger view_
Steamed Beech (180mm dia.)

The things one has to do to get a bite to eat. :roll: (hammer)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jan 2006)

Chas, i thought you knew that there's no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2006)

Don't I know it *Graham*, since LOML has cottoned on to the fact that it is considerably cheaper to purchase complete slabs of wood rather than pre-cut blanks, routine projects now get divided into a 1-2 for me and 4-6 for hobby support senario.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jan 2006)

Sunny hour in the workshop this morning.


 _click on images for larger view_
Ovangkol Dish (312mm dia.)

And another play this afternoon.


 
Ash Plate (310mm dia.)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jan 2006)

Hers or yours ? :? 

At this rate of production Chas, you must be getting close to having an impact on the environment...


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2006)

oldsoke":53ev7jfy said:


> Hers or yours ? :?



I'm still in sole charge of the spinning end of things *Graham*, Di just manages with various hats; quality control :has passed the shape of the first and asked for some repeats to prove it was not a fluke, production control: has informed me that the plate will do as a mate to a cheese board the purchasing manager: has pointed out that her wood selection was correct following the transport managers: decision for a day out to include a certain location in Somerset. (hammer) (hammer) 



oldsoke":53ev7jfy said:


> At this rate of production Chas, you must be getting close to having an impact on the environment...


Certainly doing nothing for the sale of china tableware in this households circle of contacts.

Amazing what you can produce in a couple of hours if you get yourself a decent working routine. Regular systematic Shop cleanup and tool control after a session seems to be the greatest benefit. I learned something at least whilst working (sorry for the use of an expletive)for a living.

Must get round to doing some decorative pieces one of these days, *Duiker's* exhibition stuff puts me to shame.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2006)

Something a little more decorative; complete with Bark inclusions, Spalting and the odd redundant Creature Domicile.



 

 

 _click on images for larger view_
_______Exeter Elm___________Ulmus glabra 'Fastigiata'________ (220mm x 100mm)


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2006)

Another piece of Elm which proved to be quite a challenge.
The soft bark inclusions went right through to the centre and forced me to tackle it in stages as I alternately bonded the bark with CA glue and filled the larger voids.
Base somewhat wider than I would have preferred but that too has bark inclusions and any smaller diameter would have resulted in nil support.



 

 _click on images for larger view_
_______Exeter Elm_________________(220mm x 105mm)

Now need to spend the evening cleaning out the surplus wax from the occlusions with a tooth pick.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2006)

Another piece of wood with a mind of it's own, but as you do not know what shape it was intended to be I guess it does not matter.



 _click on image for larger view_

Yew (165mm dia.)

All I will disclose is that there were some significant blue woods in the shed when it was taken off the chuck for remounting and in the few minutes I took to clear some of the debris, it proceeded to tap out a rhythm on the bench as the nicely turned base did the splits.


----------



## Philly (25 Jan 2006)

Lovely work, Chas!
That cracking noise is heartbreaking, isn't it?
I once turned a 10 inch bowl in green beech. Came out amazingly well (for me!) and was as careful as I could be to dry it out slowly. Brought it in the house and had lots of nice comments on it. While sat watching the telly a little later there was a cracking noise-before my eyes it grew from a little crack to a bigger crack. And kept slowly going until the whole bowl fell apart in two pieces :roll: 
Kinda gave up on turning larger gree pieces after that!
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## CHJ (25 Jan 2006)

Commiserations *Philly*, so far green beech with a meths soak has been OK for me. I am currently fighting some green Cherry, trying to see if I can rough turn and dry without the splits. So far it is 50/50 so I guess that the logs are going to be a few more years in the shed drying. Expect to see some vases with 'Artistic Inserts' in them in the near future. *Argee* did warn me about Cherry, must learn more about wood structure to understand why it's so un co-operative. 

My only life experience of Cherry is that you never put a ladder up to pick fruit without it being positioned to fall into the centre of the tree, soundly reinforced by the knowledge that a branch loaded with fruit is not guarantied to hold the weight of a 6-7 year old placed there to have his fill. (the payment for getting a half a dozen cows back where they belonged)

Just as I started turning last year I was shown a large 450 mm bowl by a gentleman in the Valleys that he had turned from what he had been assured was a dry subject. It had opened up like a peeled orange, it was due to be rescued by his son who was going to work the edges with pyrography and blend them into a scene.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (26 Jan 2006)

I see you are still at it Chas ... must be nice to live in a country with trees!

I am still trying to figure out how to turn stuble and sagebrush into something usefull.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2006)

Oldflyer2":36msfgpw said:


> I see you are still at it Chas ... must be nice to live in a country with trees!
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to turn stuble and sagebrush into something usefull.
> 
> Tom



Well *Tom*, you are a chippy, how about a new line in sweet smelling chip/straw board. You know what they say, one mans waste is another mans fortune :lol:


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2006)

Wood Store Manager said it was about time that some of the offcuts were sorted: (dinning room is a little cluttered)



 _click on images for larger view_

Zebrano (200mm dia.)

Still requires a bit of hand finishing of dust and wax in the occlusions but that can be done whilst watching the box.


*Edit:*
Another offcut bites the dust this afternoon.


 
Spalted Beech (240mm dia.)


Hang on a mo: there are now four more smaller offcuts, how did that happen :shock:


----------



## CHJ (1 Feb 2006)

Had a "Red dust" day today;



 

 _click on images for larger view_
_______Pau Rosa ______________(160mm)



 

 
_______Pau Rosa ______________(120mm)


----------



## Oldflyer2 (2 Feb 2006)

Nice work as usual Chas.

What are you using for a finish? At the rate you are turning these pieces out it must be a fairly quick process.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2006)

Oldflyer2":2eoi3393 said:


> Nice work as usual Chas.
> 
> What are you using for a finish? At the rate you are turning these pieces out it must be a fairly quick process.
> 
> Tom



Thanks, getting better, well more able to get over the little problems that wood seems adept at throwing at you anyway.

Finish in the main just cellulose sanding sealer and Chestnut woodwax22.

A matter of 1-2 minutes at the most to finish.

Can lose gloss if handled regularly but a quick buff with a soft cloth brings it back.

For the trinket boxes or anything that recipient indicates will get a little more in the way of knocks and handling I use cellulose sanding sealer followed by Chestnut Melamine sealer. I need to get some burnishing cream for the melamine next time I see Terry, getting a perfect run free finish is a little harder to achieve and I have to currently apply a little wax after I have cut it back with 320 grit when I have blemishes.

Wet food, bowls and plates (salad etc.) I use oil.

Intend to have a go at burnishing oil finishes but funds currently been diverted to other things so a set of mops and goo are on hold for a few weeks.


----------



## DaveL (2 Feb 2006)

Chas, 

Again you produce very nice looking pieces, I love that grain you found making the *Red dust*.


----------



## Oldflyer2 (2 Feb 2006)

Thanks Chas, it kinda makes me wonder why I spend days putting a finish on!

One of the best products to final burnish your pieces with is free! A paper sack from the grocery store ... supposed to be equivilent to 2500 grit.

Try a tung or danish oil finish when you get a chance. It takes longer but can be very nice.

A heavy coat of oil applied with a kitchen (paper) towell. Keep surface wet until it won't take any more. Let sit for 15 min or so. Friction wipe all off until surface is dry to the touch. Leave dry overnight and buff with whatever you have. You can wax over this if you want to.

I usually follow something like this four times on pieces that need to survive handling. 

Takes longer but it is a much more permanent finish.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (2 Feb 2006)

DaveL":3lxqm2ku said:


> Chas,
> 
> Again you produce very nice looking pieces, I love that grain you found making the *Red dust*.



I think this comes from our decision to purchase wood in slab form where possible as we deliberately look out for so called "Second Quality" timber. Not just because of reduced cost, but because we prefer to have the colour variations found in heart/sapwood and the imperfections of grain that may look out of place in a piece of furniture enhance a turned piece in our eyes. 







How this defect formed in the tree for instance, adds to the interest of the piece I feel.


----------



## DaveL (2 Feb 2006)

CHJ":2wcpay27 said:


> How this defect formed in the tree for instance, adds to the interest of the piece I feel.


 
I agree, it was that pattern in the first pictures that caught my eye, I wonder what happened to the tree to produce that offset line?


----------



## CHJ (3 Feb 2006)

Had a "Mixed dust" day today;



 _click on images for larger view_



 

 

_______Zebrano (110mm)_____Cedar of Lebanon (250mm)



 


_______Pau Rosa ______________ (130mm)

The Zebrano was just an exercise in the ridiculous really, just a worm ridden and rotten offcut that refused to go in the burning bin.  Improved my filling and stabilizing technique with the CA glue and sanding dust though.


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2006)

Before the Rugby:


 _click on image for larger view_

Pau Rosa (150mm)

During the Rugby: ccasion5: 


 
After the Rugby: 
[-X [-X Think I'd better forget round spinney things 'till the morning.


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2006)

One less Offcut:


 

 _click on images for larger view_

Spalted Beech (112mm)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2006)

I was beginning to worry where you'd got to...

then I realised, must have taken a day or two to recycle the murph cans :lol:


----------



## CHJ (8 Feb 2006)

oldsoke":4e6u5a1r said:


> I was beginning to worry where you'd got to...
> 
> then I realised, must have taken a day or two to recycle the murph cans :lol:



A day out to the Welsh hills and valleys and a quick call into ToolLite in Mitcheldean :tool: on route. Trend face Shield finally looking refreshed after purchase of refurb' kit, and a couple of other things earmarked for next time I'm passing.

Small matter of replacing TV aerial, (hammer) funny how much higher the mast seemed than when the last one was put up 20 yrs ago.

Oh and LOML found one or two other projects warranting my attention instead of sending me up to the shed out of the way.

Car service tomorrow will shorten the turning time but I have been informed a couple of items are required for Friday as birthday gifts, as if there is no choice available in the store room already :roll: .


----------



## Anonymous (9 Feb 2006)

Good to see that you're still well organised...





by the boss  


(btw _nearly_ went into the workshop after I'd finished the ironing :roll: )


----------



## CHJ (9 Feb 2006)

Two more emerge from the offcut bin;


 

 _click on images for larger view_
____Ovangkol (162mm)__________Pau Rosa (112mm)

Nearly did not play in the shed this afternoon, got home lunchtime to find e-mail to the effect that I could disconnect the wet string and surf in ernest. ccasion5: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2006)

Look what just arrived in the post: :shock: ccasion4: =D> =D> 


 

 _click on images for larger view_

Ancient Kauri Blanks from New Zealand.

I guess there is going to be some thought into what we do with the shavings from these pieces, can't just burn 30,000+ year old trash can you.


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2006)

Red Dust Day Again:


 

 _click on images for larger view_

______Pau Rosa_________________(175mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2006)

A couple more offcuts get used up:


 

 _click on images for larger view_

_Sycamore & Purple Heart__________(140mm dia.)


----------



## Oldflyer2 (20 Feb 2006)

Nice combination or wood Chas. I like the shape as well. You certainly are keeping up your production rate.

Tom


----------



## CHJ (20 Feb 2006)

Oldflyer2":3pyra6ny said:


> Nice combination or wood Chas. I like the shape as well. You certainly are keeping up your production rate.
> 
> Tom



I kind of like the shape as well something about the simplicity of the lines, lids take a little more time due to need to get fit correct, already got a "can you do a few more similar to that" comment from production manager (LOML)
No wood play today, garage had major part of raincoat fitted.

Have managed to turn up a couple of sets of new tapered plastic buttons (old chopping board) on the metal lathe for my cole jaws.

On the lid front I can see the metal lathe with its vernier slides being used for the register rebates in future.
Hand skill I do not mind developing but unnecessary frustration from excess material removal I can live without.


----------



## CHJ (22 Feb 2006)

Two more on a similar theme:


 

 _click on images for larger view_

___Pau Rosa and Birch ___________(100mm dia.)


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2006)

Three more little jobs out of the way:


 _click on image for larger view_

Sycamore & Pau Rosa, Hazel and Sycamore
___100mm--- 110mm---140mm___________


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2006)

Some more oddments find their way from the offcut bin to the Dinning Room store:


 _click on image for larger view_

Birch & Pau Rosa, 105 - 130mm


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2006)

Something a little bigger today:



 _click on image for larger view_

Canadian Walnut, 320 mm dia.


----------



## DaveL (26 Feb 2006)

Chas,

They are very nice.


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2006)

DaveL":261iekd2 said:


> Chas,
> 
> They are very nice.



Rather pleased with the result myself, one has already gone to chippy neighbor across the road who presented me with two slab offcuts last week.
Now have to do something with the offcuts of the offcuts if you see what I mean, not allowed to store any more on the basis that "If you just did something with them straight away you would not need to hoard them"

Can't really argue with the logic (and after 46 yrs I wouldn't dare)


----------



## DaveL (26 Feb 2006)

CHJ":1j0huop6 said:


> Can't really argue with the logic (and after 46 yrs I wouldn't dare)


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Alf (26 Feb 2006)

_Canadian_ walnut? That interesting - how d'you know? Does it have maple leaves...? (Partially a serious question in there, honest :lol. And very nice, Chas, but I'm still waiting for you to get out of the comfort zone. Go on, mate, shoot for paper thin or summat; bet you could do it. :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2006)

Alf":3h1wvo21 said:


> _Canadian_ walnut? That interesting - how d'you know? Does it have maple leaves...? (Partially a serious question in there, honest :lol.



Wondered about that myself but the donor named it, I presume it was bought in for a contract he was involved in. It is more open pored than the sample of English Walnut I have.



Alf":3h1wvo21 said:


> .... but I'm still waiting for you to get out of the comfort zone. Go on, mate, shoot for paper thin or summat; bet you could do it. :wink:
> Cheers, Alf



Guess I will have to go looking for some more Green Hazel or Beech then, the Hazel was the thinnest so far (2mm) but it was so dry after my meths soak that I was afraid of it shattering.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Feb 2006)

Chas - all very nice,but your workrate still amazes me :shock: 

And all very nicely finished as well  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2006)

PowerTool":39rg1n0a said:


> Chas - all very nice,but your workrate still amazes me :shock:
> 
> And all very nicely finished as well
> 
> Andrew



All about working method really. Have got into a routine with tools and finishing materials so everything is to hand. Walnut dishes today; Blanks cut and drilled for mounting about 10.30, one dish before lunch the other either side of afternoon Rugby match was quicker because no learning curve, although a couple of Knot cracks had to be repaired.
Then cleanup and stow before tea so that everything is ready for next session.

Finishing on those was just oil so not fully dried on second one yet.
Sanding mainly to get rid of rough grain feathers (some by hand) and only down to 320 grit.


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2006)

"What are you doing today?"

I had thought of getting rid of those little Walnut bits on the work bench.

Well I would like something 'That sort of Shape'out of this piece of Sycamore.

And something similar to 'That one' out of this Alder.


OK Dear :roll: Your wish is my command 8) 

(hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 



 

 _click on images for larger view_
__Spalted Sycamore(290mm)_____Spalted Alder(245mm)


By the way that second item is No.200 off the "Spinney Things Machine"
As I said somewhere else down the line I think I'm addicted to this Wood Spinning Lark.


----------



## Alf (28 Feb 2006)

CHJ":lyst2e17 said:


> I think I'm addicted to this Wood Spinning Lark.


Ya think? :lol:


----------



## CHJ (1 Mar 2006)

Getting closer *Alf*, if not bigger.

 

 _click on images for larger view_


Green Hazel 50 mm High 0.037mm thick on bowl (0.0015 in)


----------



## Alf (1 Mar 2006)

Ooo, I can see light through. Cool, Chas. =D>


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2006)

OK *Alf*, a little bigger this time  



 

 _click on images for larger view_


Green Hazel (110mm Dia. X 90 mm High)


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2006)

A warm sunny day in the office:


 

 

 _click on images for larger view_

_Concola Alves (170 mm)__________Elm (260 mm)__________ Cherry (270 mm)


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2006)

A wet day but shirt sleeve temp in the shed:


 _click on images for larger view_

Pau Amarelo - Pau Rosa(112 mm)



 

 _click on images for larger view_

_Beech (270 mm)______________ :?: Beech

The person who gave me this (originally 75mm thick) named it as Spalted Maple. Whatever it is, it was more than a little spalted.(ie.half rotten)
I think it is Beech.
Managed to salvage this platter but it has an "interesting surface" to say the least on the base, the wood was so variable in density.

Thought I had better produce something else as it's been 4 days since I last completed an item and I know Radon Girl needs inspiration.


----------



## Alf (9 Mar 2006)

Yes, it's beech.

Slower than a sloth in treacle, less powerful that a flat battery, able to leap to large conclusions on no data at all.
Is it a bird? Well, yeah. <bats eyelashes>
Is it a plane? Yes - in my hand.
It's Radon Girl.






:roll: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (13 Mar 2006)

Two more trial pieces with Melamine Finish:



 

 _click on images for larger view_

Cocobola & Sycamore (140mm)____ Yew (147mm)

Burnished but not waxed.

Not as easy as it looks *Terry* :lol: on things this shape, still some buildup streaks if you look close, will try more dilution next time.

Need to sort out more intense portable lighting source to show internal cut back streaks not fully burnished whilst still in chuck.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mar 2006)

Chas
I reckon dilution is the answer but did u use OOO/OOOO wire wool?

I find this, used carefully, will usually eliminate the 'streaks'

I was using some of the Chestnut sealer ( previously diluted) that had been standing for several months... didn't account for the evaporation of the thinners and ended up with streaks! A splosh of thinnner soon sorted it  

Chestnut's melamine certainly gives a durable and acceptable finish... particularly when burnished with a little of their wax stick!


----------



## CHJ (14 Mar 2006)

oldsoke":3vy34a97 said:


> Chas
> I reckon dilution is the answer but did u use OOO/OOOO wire wool? I find this, used carefully, will usually eliminate the 'streaks'



Not used wirewool yet *Graham*, used grey webrax? just to take it down, was worried about removing too much, only one or two partial circumferential lines were visible when it dried. Being critical I can see one or two minor tramlines if I look at it in differing light aspects especially on the inside of the enclosed pot.

Will acquire some wirewool and see how I get on with it.
Of course if I practice enough I should not need it


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mar 2006)

Chas, be just a little careful with wire wool (you probably know about its flammability)

Wrap it carefully so as not to expose the cut ends... pieces can break off into the skin... worse, they can break off into the wood... chances of getting them out? about nil!

Always apply it very lightly...


----------



## CHJ (14 Mar 2006)

oldsoke":3u2lk9ks said:


> Chas, be just a little careful with wire wool (you probably know about its flammability)
> 
> Wrap it carefully so as not to expose the cut ends... pieces can break off into the skin... worse, they can break off into the wood... chances of getting them out? about nil!
> 
> Always apply it very lightly...



The two prime reasons that there is not any in my workshop of any grade at the moment *Graham*. Fire risk when associated with oils and ferrous contamination. Legacy of two things to be strictly avoided when dealing with exotic alloys in the aircraft industry. That and Emery Paper _'corundum- iron spinel' _were persona no grata where aluminium alloys were concerned.

I am deliberately going to 'load' a piece of wood tomorrow if I get chance and experiment with various oxide papers to see how much cut back it will take and still burnish back up.

With all the care in the world I can see problems with the 'join' from time to time when trying to finish a piece 360 deg. even if I improve my technique on the planer bits.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2006)

Sorry Chas... I'd forgotten (loose marble) your engineering background... didn't mean to teach granny to suck eggs


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2006)

oldsoke":4napmqhk said:


> Sorry Chas... I'd forgotten (loose marble) your engineering background... didn't mean to teach granny to suck eggs



No problem *Graham*, I have a job remembering peoples names let alone what their background was/is  . Response not intended to get at you, just the result of memories flooding back of short sharp words [-X to some brainless individual who should have known better.


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2006)

Three more pieces with Melamine finish:



 

 

 _click on images for larger view_

_____Muhuhu(148mm)__________ Pau Rosa (225mm)__________Sycamore (140mm)

Differing gloss levels due to application dilution and burnishing results.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2006)

I like those Muhuhu and sycamore shapes 8) 

Have you tried adding woodwax 22 on to the melamine... or using the burnishing cream?


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2006)

oldsoke":adc4wsba said:


> I like those Muhuhu and sycamore shapes 8)
> 
> Have you tried adding woodwax 22 on to the melamine... or using the burnishing cream?



Yes *Graham*, I am using burnishing cream, trying to get gloss finish without the wax if possible so have not applied it to these items.

The Pau Rosa has the highest sheen, and was the item with least attention and effort. 
The Muhuhu gives the impression that it is between the two, but I am inclined to believe this is just a characteristic of the woods light reflection. 
The sycamore item originally came up to a high gloss but had one or two build up streaks which I cut back with webrax, has burnished to a very smooth finish but without a high gloss over most of the bowl.

May try Friction Polish on the Sycamore to see if I can get it to build without streaks.


----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2006)

More Melamine finish trials on some home cured wood:


 

 _click on images for larger view_
_____Hazel(163mm)_______________ Hazel(172mm)


----------



## CHJ (18 Mar 2006)

More Melamine finish trials on some naturally cured wood:



 

 _click on images for larger view_
___Ancient Kauri (180mm)_______ approx. 45,000 yrs old

The Source of the wood Ancient Kauri Kingdom, New Zealand

Looks and turns like a very dense Red Cedar, If tools are sharp and a good burnish obtained with heal of gouge then a polished finish cut results.

Needs care with finishing as surface is easily marked (semi soft) by a stray fingernail or stray wood shaving, tool/sanding imperfections really stand out.


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2006)

Todays catch:



 

 

 _click on images for larger view_

___Tambootie (150mm)_________ Turkey Oak (125mm)_________Sycamore (125mm)

The Turkey Oak (UK grown) and the Sycamore finished in Melamine (unburnished).

The Tambootie is oiled, almost left it as Natural Finish and just buffed with soft rag the wood was so waxy. Virtually impossible to sand because the abrasive clogs immediately just as though rubbed on a block of hard wax.


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2006)

When is an Off-cut not an Off-cut: :?: 

When it is a Turning Blank of course: :roll: 



 

 

 _click on images for larger view_

Serviette rings and Pill holder__________ Pau Rosa_______________Yew (128mm)
_Walnut,___Oak,___Beech


----------



## kafkaian (24 Mar 2006)

All very nice. Well done! <Ian looks for high praise smiley>


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2006)

kafkaian":3ub2jelo said:


> It was the power and versatility of the router which cemented my love affair with woodworking


Just be careful you don't feed it finger food:



kafkaian":3ub2jelo said:


> All very nice.


Just exploring holding methods with odd little bits, hotmelt rules :!:
Youngest Grandson visiting this evening for the weekend, Serviette Rings and Clock are for him. Got to keep the 8) Granddad ratings up.


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2006)

Could not start a new month without doing something:



 

 ____click on images for larger view_
_____Oak(112mm)______________ Beech(135mm high)



___Left Hand Goblet (face on)

Goblets more His and Hers than a pair, must try harder. Both finished in Melamine.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Apr 2006)

Very nice,as your work always seems to be  

Love the goblets - they look very nicely proportioned,and the stems look almost as delicate as crystal glasses :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (1 Apr 2006)

Finish looks Good Chas.

It's a personal preference but I like to get the top of the rim of the goblet as thin as I dare... It's what I call an optical delusion (sic).

If I ever get around to using me new camera (nothing too exciting) I'l send you a pic Chas


----------



## CHJ (1 Apr 2006)

oldsoke":3i5wl21q said:


> Finish looks Good Chas.
> 
> It's a personal preference but I like to get the top of the rim of the goblet as thin as I dare... It's what I call an optical delusion (sic)...snip..



Been discussing that here funnily enough *Graham*; the trial way back last December was much thinner, a bit conservative on these, as they may well get used for drinking by recipient, a few more to go so will experiment.
Melamine is as applied, not Burnished; meets my personal preference for gloss level.


----------



## CHJ (5 Apr 2006)

All fired up today; well there was Ash everywhere anyway:

_____ 

 ____click on image for larger view_
__________ Ash (138mm high)


----------



## Neomorph (5 Apr 2006)

Chas those Ash goblets look positively stunning... The grain detail is eye-poppingly beautiful too.


----------



## CHJ (5 Apr 2006)

Neomorph":17jcqmc0 said:


> Chas those Ash goblets look positively stunning... The grain detail is eye-poppingly beautiful too.



Thanks for the comment *John*, it was the figuring that I was after but did not know how well they would turn out with the distinct hardness differences in growth rings of the Ash.

Maximum Tool use and minimum Sand is the obvious answer.

The left hand one caught me out for a few minutes chasing what I thought were tool bruises, only to discover that they are a feature of the piece of wood and go right through.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2006)

398 replies on one thread... surely it has to be a record?

(leave aside the prodigious production :wink: )

Very nice pair Chas... I can almost feel the glow of satisfaction from here 8) 

(Fahrt nach Deutschland... very sooooon) :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (5 Apr 2006)

oldsoke":1qjgp382 said:


> (Fahrt nach Deutschland... very sooooon) :lol: :lol:



Enjoy :lol: 
Not 'till June for us.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Apr 2006)

Chas, did I mention that we're spending June in France... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2006)

Yesterday the Pair; today the Spare:

_____ 

 ____click on image for larger view_
__________ Ash (138mm high)



oldsoke":306l5x0f said:


> Chas, did I mention that we're spending June in France... :lol:



Not much Chance of 'Turning output' if you are in France; I shall think of you two just swanning around.
No doubt I will be more than occupied on DIY tasks. I know the Garage and Workshop complex needs major roof work done and the Arbeitszimmer needs a new roof covering, seems it's my year for roofs.


----------



## Neomorph (6 Apr 2006)

CHJ":1zkvvms9 said:


> The left hand one caught me out for a few minutes chasing what I thought were tool bruises, only to discover that they are a feature of the piece of wood and go right through.



If you look carefully at the right hand the growth rings look they have a 3d hole going through the side of the goblet.

*Edit:* Looking at the pic again the left hand one does too.Also both goblets have a sort of halo beneath each one - I know it's probably to do with the picture and not the gobles but it' still lovely to look at. 

Stunning!

Now if those were made in the middle ages Chas would be burned at the stake for tuning "possessed" work. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Apr 2006)

> seems it's my year for roofs



As long as you're managing to keep a lid on things :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (6 Apr 2006)

Neomorph":1efakldd said:


> ...snip...Also both goblets have a sort of halo beneath each one - I know it's probably to do with the picture and not the gobles but it' still lovely to look at.
> ...snip...



Down to poor lighting/positioning of the subject I'm afraid, casting shadow on back cloth in this instance.
Have been known to make Flying Bowls in the past for similar reason.


----------



## CHJ (10 Apr 2006)

*Home Spalted Birch:*

Freshly felled Small log left on woodland floor for a couple of weeks last autumn in water sodden state started to show fungi growth.
Recovered to home and placed in plastic bag to slow down moisture loss in warmish conditions and fungi/moulds continued to form on bark and cut ends.
Lots of water loss into bag which was emptied every day or so.
Five months on, log was splitting and looked like a no go project so took out of bag and let dry off in free air.

This is the resultant wood, albeit only small sections usable due to log splits.

__

 _click on image for larger view_
______Spalted Birch(95mm)

And a couple of Cedar pieces just to round off the day:

__

 

 

_click on images for larger view_

_____Cedar of Lebanon________________(130mm)___________ Cedar of Lebanon (142mm)


----------



## Dickymint (10 Apr 2006)

CHJ, beautiful contrasting colours on this spalted birch. Shame there wasn't more of it left!...Great find,well matured.

Regards,

Richard.


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2006)

A couple more, this time in Sycamore:

__

____click on image for larger view_
____Sycamore (138mm high)


----------



## CHJ (23 Apr 2006)

*Locally Harvested and Spalted Ash:*

__

 

 

 _click on images for larger view_

__________(165mm)__________________(155mm)________________ (175mm)


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2006)

*Cedar of Lebanon:*

__

 

 _click on images for larger view_

________(140mm)__________________(130mm)


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Apr 2006)

Chas,
Love the ash - looks spectacular!


----------



## CHJ (24 Apr 2006)

waterhead37":2byzorf7 said:


> Chas,
> Love the ash - looks spectacular!



A lucky find, was told to pick whatever I wanted from a pile ready for firewood logging, have maybe enough for 5-6 more out of this branch, have another 1.2 mtr length besides this but not checked it for marking yet. It has been growing a Black Fungi on its ends all winter.


Shame is about 1/2 ton of similar may have been burnt by now.


----------



## Dickymint (25 Apr 2006)

Wonderful figuring, it's almost tiger'd. Great find, nice turnings!

Dicky Mint.


----------



## Taffy Turner (26 Apr 2006)

Chas, 

Very nice indeed. Never come across spalted Ash before, but it is stunning. I particularly like the design of the middle of the three bowls - might have a go at something similar next time I get near the lathe. 

Regards 

Gary


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2006)

Taffy Turner":2gsn366d said:


> Chas,
> 
> Very nice indeed. Never come across spalted Ash before, but it is stunning. I particularly like the design of the middle of the three bowls - might have a go at something similar next time I get near the lathe.
> 
> ...



The 'middle one' was one of those "what can I do with this bit without making too much dross" so it got the minimum of bark removal etc.
I have visitor in mind who will probably spend an hour or two just fondling it whilst we have a natter, suspect it will be residing in Worcester soon after she leaves.


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2006)

____ *Been in the shed again:*

__

 

 __ _click on images for larger view_

__Cedar of Lebanon (160mm high)___Spalted Ash (150mm)


----------



## treefella83 (28 Apr 2006)

is there something special you all are doing to get these high quality pics? as mine always look too dark or too bright


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2006)

treefella83":hn086p8m said:


> is there something special you all are doing to get these high quality pics? as mine always look too dark or too bright



These are nearly all simple shots using a 2 mpixel video camera in still mode. The resolution is quite low by todays standards if you compare them with a dedicated stills camera.

It would appear that your camera cannot cope with low light situations and is having difficulty in focusing correctly as well as exposing correctly.

If you have flash then try taking shots in as much natural light as possible and with the flash firing as well which gives methis sort of result. but may well suit your camera better, you can compare this with the previous one which was natural light only.

What sort of results do you get if you take a group shot or scenic view?

Is your camera designed to focus as close as you are positioning it? if not then this may well be distorting the exposure system.


----------



## treefella83 (28 Apr 2006)

my camera does take great scenic pics but does have the option to take pics from 30cm away using a macro switch but the camera just doesn't seem to be able to focus on a single object.
thankyou for your help as it all seems a bit high tec for me .
cheers


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2006)

treefella83":27nk3utx said:


> my camera does take great scenic pics but does have the option to take pics from 30cm away using a macro switch but the camera just doesn't seem to be able to focus on a single object.
> thankyou for your help as it all seems a bit high tec for me .
> cheers



30cm is a bit too close for subjects such as your turnings, also the lens configuration may be very inefficient at capturing the light when set thus.

As someone else has said elsewhere try putting your subject in front of a draped even coloured cloth that is not too distant from its rear face, that way if the camera averages the focus between the background and the subject they should both be in focus.


----------



## treefella83 (28 Apr 2006)

thanks again


----------



## Alf (29 Apr 2006)

And get a tripod too - that helps a lot.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (30 Apr 2006)

Another piece a little older than the turner:
__

____click on image for larger view_
____Ancient Kauri (230mm dia.)

First coat of oil still drying stage:


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2006)

*Something a little bigger, finished in Melamine wipe on lacquer:*

__

 

 ___ _click on images for larger view_

______Padauk (300mm)_____________Padauk (305mm)


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2006)

*One Year On and still spending time in the shed:*

_________

____click on image for larger view_

____Chakte Vega & Walnut (150mm High)

Walnut base not original intention, added to design after realization that the Chakte Vega was very poor in endgrain strength on the slim foot, a 3mm deep piece (slice) fractured at the slightest touch whilst stationary when checking dimensions for base so reluctantly compromised with a Walnut base to give more strength rather than a chunkier base.


----------



## PowerTool (9 May 2006)

Happy anniversary =D> 

And here's to many more turnings ccasion5: 

But with your workrate,I've often wondered where you keep them all,or what you do with them?
And thanks for all your pictures - they keep my enthusiasm for woodturning alive,and give me a standard to strive for  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2006)

PowerTool":1y1rjp6c said:


> Happy anniversary =D>
> And here's to many more turnings ccasion5:
> But with your workrate,I've often wondered where you keep them all,or what you do with them?



Fortunately we have been able to distribute a fare percentage around, some have gone back to donors of the wood, others to friends as gifts (at least they were friends at the time), some have been bought by others as gifts for Xmas, birthdays and everyday use etc. and of course there is no place in this household for glass or china where wood can substitute.



PowerTool":1y1rjp6c said:


> And thanks for all your pictures - they keep my enthusiasm for woodturning alive,and give me a standard to strive for
> Andrew



Thanks *Andrew*, at least I have not managed to bore you then with my output. As for the standard; how I use tools, and which I use would probably make a professional turner shudder but by keeping the forms simple and concentrating on a good finish albeit a quickly applied one manage to make them presentable.

I have been so disappointed at (and criticized) the lack of finishing on items I have seen for sale in craft shops and on 'displays' that I cannot walk out of the shed with something that I would not like a turner to turn upside-down.


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2006)

Thought I had better have a break from producing blanks and convert some to end product:

__

 

 ___ _click on images for larger view_

_____Exeter Elm (195mm)_________Exeter Elm Burr (105mm) (Ulmus glabra 'Fastigiata')

So easy to get carried away,  New Bandsaw, New Blades*, New Chip Collector, Circle Cutting Jig, Heated Wax Tray, Loads of Logs, a fare few Slabs of various English and Exotics; result, bin bags full of offcuts and LOML asking:

*' Where the BLANK do you want to store these'* :!: :roll: 



 (Sample Only :shock: )

(*Trucut, prompt service, no sign of join click on 6mm blade just audible on 19mm, hot knife and butter on both.)

Still pondering how I am going to tackle this little piece. 



WET Cherry, 330 mm dia with branch knots all round simulating Monkey Puzzle. 

I guess I need to put aside a full day for that one as no doubt it's going to move around somewhat if left for a tea break.


----------



## Neomorph (15 May 2006)

Chas are you sure the wood + loadsawine is a good thing? :wink: 

Mind you it would be excellent for some off-centre turnings... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (16 May 2006)

Neomorph":22m9ofqu said:


> Chas are you sure the wood + loadsawine is a good thing? :wink:
> 
> Mind you it would be excellent for some off-centre turnings... :lol:



Wine? what wine?....thats just bad weather ballast from Xmas trip to Bavaria :wink:


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2006)

*Well, got to find something to do on a rainy afternoon:*

__

 

 ___ _click on images for larger view_

______Sycamore (290mm)__________Spalted Ash (140mm)


----------



## CHJ (23 May 2006)

*Well, got some of the gardening and refurbishment chores done so managed an hour in the shed:*

__

 ___ _click on image for larger view_

______Exeter Elm (230mm)

Jack Frost aided by a Family of Badgers who delight in climbing the wall rather than use the steps managed to remove nine out of ten of the coping stones on the above wall during the last few months, finally found a tuit between the storms today to put all twelve metre run of them back.


----------



## Anonymous (23 May 2006)

luv that spalted ash bowl 8) 

(I will get around to replying to your last mail Chas :roll: )


----------



## CHJ (23 May 2006)

oldsoke":3g79ayva said:


> luv that spalted ash bowl 8)
> ...snip..



It's a bit busy, but most unusual colouring, have several other pieces in sealed blank format awaiting with baited breath as to wether they are going to split more than an artistic filler width. If worst comes to worst I can see me having to salvage them in sections as lids or something.
One piece which appeared quite dry started to split on the lathe whilst I stopped for a coffee, dunked it back in the wax and it's sitting under the bench again until it learns to behave, did show it the incinerator bin outside the shed to teach it a lesson but I suspect it is too stubborn to take much notice.


----------



## Anonymous (24 May 2006)

Any brave soul want to take a guess as to the gender of the donor tree....?

cling film for coffee break in future?


----------



## CHJ (24 May 2006)

Not very elegant but I could not think how else to show off the heart wood:

__

 ___ _click on image for larger view_

______Spalted Ash (135mm)


----------



## CHJ (25 May 2006)

Another sunny afternoon in the shed:

__

 

 ___ _click on images for larger view_

______Exeter Elm (225mm)__________Exeter Elm (210mm)


----------



## Duiker (30 May 2006)

Hi CHJ,

I hope you dont mind but I thought that as you have shown me yours.....







Spalted beach sorround to a skeleton clock movement. Finished in friction polish and shed loads of sanding sealer :lol:


----------



## Duiker (30 May 2006)

I wanted to show you my "utility mushroom" too. Two bowls for the price of one? It is turned from an elm burr and finished in wax. See the next picture for the full effect.


----------



## Duiker (30 May 2006)




----------



## Duiker (30 May 2006)

I just thought I would share this with the group too :lol: A mate of mine was "tidying" the garden and cut a huge lump off his wifes beloved syringe bush (spelling?). I took the lump home and made her this so my mate didnt end up with lumps chopped off of him :lol:


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2006)

Duiker":2ebrurek said:


> I wanted to show you my "utility mushroom" too. Two bowls for the price of one? It is turned from an elm burr and finished in wax. See the next picture for the full effect.



Don't mind at all *Mick*, always got room for a timely piece in beech, and I like the funky Fungi cluster, as I've said somewhere before though, there's not Mushroom inside that box.


----------



## Duiker (31 May 2006)

Hi Chas,

You know I remember that gag now you mention it! I've posted that pic before me thinks? Oh pipper! Never mind, it's the age you know!

I'm just finishing a couple of bits this week which I'll post next week so I don't get too boring ;-))

Mick


----------



## Chris Knight (31 May 2006)

Mick,
I really like the mushrooms you made to save your mate's hide, they are very artistic. How did you do the stems?


----------



## CHJ (31 May 2006)

Duiker":388osncn said:


> Hi Chas,
> 
> You know I remember that gag now you mention it! I've posted that pic before me thinks? Oh pipper! Never mind, it's the age you know!



:lol: (link)



Duiker":388osncn said:


> I'm just finishing a couple of bits this week which I'll post next week so I don't get too boring ;-))
> 
> Mick



May have to wait a couple of days for a response from me *Mick*, driving south next weekend for a few weeks, unfortunately passing through the high country a few miles south of you so can't get to see what makes all these mushrooms propagate. I presume it has something to do with the moisture content of your area.


----------



## CHJ (2 Jun 2006)

Hi *Mick*, how about trying some of these


 _click on picture for more _

I would love to know how he gets such a good mating surface on the pieces, when I have tried I always seem to have a visible glue line showing somewhere when turned.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jun 2006)

Might know the guy was never at his lathe to explain how the oddball traditional tools were used.






Bowl potential:


----------



## CHJ (6 Jul 2006)

Back in the swing again after catching up on some of the chores:

One Chestnut Fruit/Salad bowl finished in 'Chestnut' oil.
Don't know why I picked this bit of wood for a restart, dry as a bone, (read hard) full of rogue grain, cracks etc. 
Still with a bit of CA and sanding dust filler it rings like a bell.

_________

____click on images for larger view_

_____________Chestnut (235mm)

And another result following an extended battle with red dust:

_________



_____________Padauk (290mm)


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2006)

Hot off the machine today.

_________

____click on images for larger view_

_____________Exeter Elm(300mm)

_________



_____________Ash (280mm)


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2006)

Now what do you do with those little triangular bits left over from bandsawing your turning blanks.

Well if the hot weather has got to you, you set about producing a few Serviette Rings for a member of the family just to prove you remembered how to organise Batch Production.

_________

____click on images for larger view_

_________Exeter Elm (30mm bore x 23mm)

_________



__________Padauk (30mm bore x 40mm)


----------



## Taffy Turner (25 Jul 2006)

Very impressive Chas!

I think I would have found the first one challenging, the second one fun, the third one a bit boring, and teh fourth one would have been the last!

I take my hat off to your perseverance and patience!

Regards

Gary


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2006)

Funnily enough* Gary* done as a batch process it is no more boring_(sorry)_ than a bowl etc. because a finished item does not appear until near the end

1. Prepare a batch of rough cylinders approx. 50mm dia on bandsaw.
2. Turn up cylinders (long enough for two rings) all to same nominal external dimension. *
3. Bore all central holes to same size and sand bore.
4. Part off into two rings of nominal length.
5. Size all rings to same length. ** and sand ends.
6. Turn up tapered jamb chuck spindle to mount rings on.
7. Mount each ring and turn outer shaping and sand finish. (not too tight or rings may split)
8. Immerse rings in diluted cellulose sanding sealer, remove and drain until dry. (fixes any stress cracks)
9. De-nib with webrax.
10. Reduce diameter of jamb chuck spindle by the thickness of a layer of soft cloth.
11. Attach soft cloth to spindle with spot of CA glue.
12. Apply wax to each ring in turn and lightly hold on start of jamb spindle to polish inside of each ring from both ends. 
13. Push ring firmly onto jamb spindle and buff outer surface with soft cloth.

Notes:
* I did this by drilling an 8mm hole through and mounting them on a bit of 8mm studding, nut and washer held in chuck, quicker than mounting between centres and provides a start for boring process.
** reference off face of chuck.

*Edit:* see This Threadfor Pictures


----------



## CHJ (18 Aug 2006)

Managed to grab a couple of days in the shed before the next lot of visitors arrive.

_________

____click on images for larger view_
__________Coloured Beech (17mm dia.

_________

___

_____Exeter Elm & Pau Rosa (140-135-125mm)


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2006)

Just a test run for a set of much larger items.

_________

____click on image for larger view_
_______________Elm (105mm)


----------



## Philly (19 Aug 2006)

ooh! Nice! Did you turn it square or do that after?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CHJ (19 Aug 2006)

Philly":61kle3o3 said:


> ooh! Nice! Did you turn it square or do that after?
> Cheers
> Philly



Turned it square Philly, just bansaw'd it square against the fence then sanded the edges on disc sander (fitted to lathe),

Problem doing it that way is have to have tools really sharp else trailing edges chip out.

Just a confidence test of method as I want to do several about 300mm square and think polishing edges before turning stands a better chance of success than trying to trim and finish a round .


----------



## woodbloke (23 Aug 2006)

Here's a couple I did. First is our much used fruit bowl made from English Walnut, finish is oil and wax:






This is a smaller bowl in Bulgarian Walnut (according to Yandles), again finished with oil and wax






Rob


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2006)

I particularly like the lines of the English Walnut one *Rob*: Simple and practical, 'well used' says it all as far as I'm concerned regardless of so called 'design parameters'. 
I find that whatever the finish used, Walnut always has that rich 'I want more of the same' look to it.


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

One of Three Items from Phillys Big Bash.

_________

 

____click on images for larger view_
_______________Exeter Elm and Pau Rosa (130mm)

Sheela hollowed out most of the inside, including flattening the bottom.

The lid had to await the use of Cole Jaws to complete, for some reason we ran out of time and Philly did not seem to have any wood around for a quick Jamb Chuck.
_________


----------



## DaveL (12 Sep 2006)

Chas, 

Very nice.  
Looks like a gloat there, you have something that philly doesn't? :shock: :wink:


----------



## CHJ (12 Sep 2006)

Yes a rare thing indeed, wish I lived a bit closer to Philly though, I'm sure he needs help keeping all that stuff aired.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2006)

Something a little different.

_________

 

____click on images for larger view_
___________Ash Platter (310 x 205mm)

Now back to cutting up Blanks :roll:


----------



## Philly (13 Sep 2006)

CHJ":24f6u9eg said:


> Yes a rare thing indeed, wish I lived a bit closer to Philly though, I'm sure he needs help keeping all that stuff aired.


A pity, Chas (although you are always welcome to come up for the weekend). I could do with someone to prod me into practising my turning :wink: 
Also all that timber is just sitting around...... :lol: 
Love the square edged platter!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the offer Philly, have a cousin in Romsey who is owed visits as well so will try and fit something into calendar some time.

Re. Platter; for some reason the urge to slow the workpiece down with the hand was definitely lacking during that piece.


----------



## CHJ (27 Sep 2006)

_____A few more from the latter part of September.
_________

 

 

____click on images for larger view_
__________Cedar of Lebanon (180mm)___Cedar of Lebanon (90mm)____Spalted Birch (130mm)


_____And some of the long suffering readers of this thread may remember the second item I turned:
_________





_____From 20+ year old Yew from the village.


_____Well these Six are the remainder of the log that I have now used up, having learnt to live with, if not master, badly cracked very dry (6%) Yew.

_________

 

 

____click on images for larger view_

_________

 

 


________________________________Yew & Sycamore (110 - 130mm)


----------



## NeilO (27 Sep 2006)

Chas, will you stop this phenominal rate you keep turning these works of art out at.......you making me feel like giving it all up :shock:

but joking apart, some more lovely work, and you keep on showing it...gives me something to aim for


----------



## CHJ (27 Sep 2006)

NeilO":30ubpfhl said:


> ...snip.......you making me feel like giving it all up :shock:
> 
> but joking apart, some more lovely work, and you keep on showing it...gives me something to aim for



Thanks Neil,

I hope the latter prevails, I have only carried on posting my efforts in the hope that it will encourage others thinking of having a go to try.

By the various communications and comments received to date I think at least four people have found themselves a new pastime as a result, and obviously some others (29,000+ views) have found it worth a look.

This will probably be my last posting of pictures on this thread as at 32 pages long it is becoming somewhat unmanageable.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Sep 2006)

CHJ":2032phio said:


> This will probably be my last posting of pictures on this thread as at 32 pages long it is becoming somewhat unmanageable.



But please start another [-o< - always enjoy pictures of your work,as well as the variety of timbers used.  

Andrew


----------



## twister (28 Sep 2006)

*Andrew said



But please start another - always enjoy pictures of your work,as well as the variety of timbers used.

Click to expand...

I'll second that   

Twister*


----------



## NeilO (28 Sep 2006)

Chas, you could always claim your writing an encyclopedia of turnings  
or maybe " a year in the life of an amateur turner" .. :lol:


----------



## Fecn (29 Sep 2006)

I agree with the others - Please start a new thread.

It's great to see your work progressing - Especailly since at the start of the thread you were new to turning.


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2006)

Sorry for the delay forgot to put the *LINK* in to my obsessive turnings:


----------

